# Elezioni 2018: trionfo M5S. Lega vola. Renzi via. Ora che succede.



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Trionfo assoluto dei Cinque Stelle in queste elezioni di marzo 2018. Il partito guidato da Di Maio viaggia oltre il 30% dei consensi. Benissimo anche la Lega, quasi al 18%. Malissimo il PD, addirittura sotto il 20%, al 19. E' finito l'era Renzi, che si dimetterà in giornata molto probabilmente. Male anche Forza Italia, al 14%.

E ora cosa accadrà? E' possibile un governo tra il Movimento 5 Stelle e la Lega?

Le prossime ore saranno decisive per capire quale sarà il futuro governo (se ce ne sarà uno...) che guiderà l'Italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Lega + 5S unica soluzione
E ve lo dice chi odia entrambi
ma metteranno da parte i loro interessi personali per il bene dell'Italia?


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Mi aspettavo il risultato della coalizione di cdx e del pd/csx. Non mi aspettavo un risultato così netto del Movimento 5 Stelle e mi aspettavo i risultati di Lega Nord e Forza Italia al contrario


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

comunque spiegatemi perché ci sono ancora dubbi sul reddito di cittadinanza 
quando la corte dei conti ha confermato che i fondi sono plausibili? e non fantasie


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Al momento pd e lega insieme al 18%. Renzi in lieve vantaggio di uno 0,8


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Vorrei sapere dagli elettori M5S cosa pensano dello scenario di cui discutevo con il buon Roten1896 nell'altro topic.
Cioè di un governo M5S + PD + LeU dopo le quasi sicure dimissioni di Renzi ,con i bersaniani che torneranno all'ovile. Ricordo anche il pubblico dileggio di Bersani che pur di far entrare i 5S nel suo governo si fece deridere in diretta web.

Io, personalmente, vedo più analogie ideologiche tra M5S e PD/LeU piuttosto che tra M5s e Lega.

Roten non condivide questo scenario perchè, giustamente, sostiene che il PD verrebbe completamente annullato in caso di appoggio ai M5S. Non posso dargli torto.

Inoltre, ero in dovere di questa risposta:



7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo so. Lo ho scritto ieri sera,benvenuti nella terza Repubblica. Ma aspetta a dare per morto il Presidente. Se torniamo a votare Fi può crescere



Scusa è, te lo dico con affetto da elettore con idee di destra. Non di Berlusconi, ma di destra.

Ti rendi conto che se Berlusconi avesse accantonato il suo ego e avesse dato spazio a una nuova figura emergente, magari giovane, ora il CDX avrebbe il 45%? Poteva magari andare bene lo stesso Tajani a fare campagna elettorale, un volto dell'establishment ma comunque nuovo. Bisogna sapere quando è ora di lasciare la scena. Berlusconi con il suo ego smisurato è stato il primo a favorire la vittoria dei M5S.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque spiegatemi perché ci sono ancora dubbi sul reddito di cittadinanza
> quando la corte dei conti ha confermato che i fondi sono plausibili? e non fantasie



Tanta gente pensa che il reddito di cittadinanza significhi pacchia per tutti. Ma non sarà così, fortunatamente. Anche perchè stare con le braccia incrociate per tutto il giorno è davvero umiliante per un essere umano.

E' un reddito che andrà a tutti coloro che momentaneamente non hanno un lavoro (ma dovranno trovarlo) e saranno soldi in più, un'integrazione, a chi non arriva intorno agli 800 euro mensili.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

da lettore del M5S 
la penso come loro.. non importa chi comanda 
ma se fanno insieme leggi degne,non si faranno problemi nel votarle 

in questi anni non passavano le leggi ostiche 
ora la storia cambia.. niente + sedie in + x una legge incostituzionale


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trionfo assoluto dei Cinque Stelle in queste elezioni di marzo 2018. Il partito guidato da Di Maio viaggia oltre il 30% dei consensi. Benissimo anche la Lega, quasi al 18%. Malissimo il PD, addirittura sotto il 20%, al 19. E' finito l'era Renzi, che si dimetterà in giornata molto probabilmente. Male anche Forza Italia, al 14%.
> 
> E ora cosa accadrà? E' possibile un governo tra il Movimento 5 Stelle e la Lega?
> 
> Le prossime ore saranno decisive per capire quale sarà il futuro governo (se ce ne sarà uno...) che guiderà l'Italia.



governo m5s più rimasugli pd dopo le dimissioni di renzi, quelli di leu sono insignificanti, poi li voglio vedere i fessi che votavano destra cosa penseranno, dopo aver dato fiducia a dei clown


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io, personalmente, vedo più analogie ideologiche tra M5S e PD/LeU piuttosto che tra M5s e Lega.
> 
> Roten non condivide questo scenario perchè, giustamente, sostiene che il PD verrebbe completamente annullato in caso di appoggio ai M5S. Non posso dargli torto.



Ma a parte questo rendiamoci conto del fatto che abbiamo un'Italia spaccata in due con cdx (Lega) al nord e movimento al sud... per cui un alleanza 5s + pd di certo non servirebbe a saldare le cose, anzi... il nord che ha votato tutt'altro come reagirebbe??


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2018)

Sarebbe assurdo non dare la guida del paese al movimento 5 stelle. Li ha polverizzati tutti singolarmente


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe assurdo non dare la guida del paese al movimento 5 stelle. Li ha polverizzati tutti singolarmente



Vero, ma se non si alleano con nessuno dove vanno??


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Sono 10 anni che aspettavo questo momento. 

Analizziamo i risultati di ieri in modo obbiettivo : 

*M5S* vince sotto ogni aspetto , politico, tattico, istituzionale, di immagine di volte sotto ogni aspetto. Come vi dissi mesi e anni fa continuare ad invitare storie su spelacchio su Roma governata male su Torino e in generale sul M5S non faceva altro che rafforzare la loro posizione. Il M5S HA TRIONFATO in queste elezioni non ha semplicemente vinto. 

*FORZA ITALIA* ha dimostrato che il tempo a sua disposizione è scaduto ( come dice la Femen ) Berlusconi è morto politicamente. Nella migliore delle ipotesi arriverà al 14% e ricordo a tutti che il PDL pochi anni fa era sopra il 40%. Berlusconi non ha PERSO , e stato DEMOLITO sotto ogni aspetto. 

*PD* il partito democratico ha pagato quanto detto in questi anni, Renzi va fatto fuori altrimenti sarà sempre più dura 

*LEGA * Salvini è l'altro vincitore delle elezioni , speriamo che si metta la mano suo cuore e venga incontro al M5S. 

*Liberi e Uguali* La tomba politica dei VECCHI 80 enni comunisti. MORTI DEFUNTI , saltati uno dopo l'altro. Finalmente ci siamo liberati di questi cancri viventi. 

Sono felice ? NO SONO IPER FELICE . La gente si sta riprendendo quello che gli spetta, prossime elezioni M5S AL 45%.

Occhio che da 12 anni a questa parte indovino SEMPRE le elezioni future


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono 10 anni che aspettavo questo momento.
> 
> Analizziamo i risultati di ieri in modo obbiettivo :
> 
> ...



Sicuramente nel momento in cui proporranno reddito di cittadinanza e tagli degli stipendi politici, qualora non dovessero accettare i compari degli altri partiti, non ci sarà bisogno nemmeno di farle le prossime elezioni


----------



## Sotiris (5 Marzo 2018)

M5S e Lega Nord, lo specchio del "*popolo più analfabeta, borghesia più ignorante d'Europa*" (cit.)






è, comunque, divertente prendere il 32% e perdere lo stesso le elezioni ...


----------



## PM3 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *LEGA * Salvini è l'altro vincitore delle elezioni , speriamo che si metta la mano suo cuore e venga incontro al M5S.



Non per male, ma che figura farebbe Salvini a tradire il patto firmato con la coalizione del cdx? 

Tu che sei informato, a quanto ammontano i 5stelle espulsi, ma eletti (visto che non si poteva fare altrimenti) ? 
Potrebbero essere loro l'ago della bilancia che consenta al cdx di governare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> M5S e Lega Nord, lo specchio del "*popolo più analfabeta, borghesia più ignorante d'Europa*" (cit.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce chi si mette in 3 e non li vince lo stesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma se non si alleano con nessuno dove vanno??



Sei una persona molto intelligente e provo a spiegarti .

L'utopia sta diventando realtà, i partiti non voteranno A COALIZIONE ma saranno COALIZZATI per votare le leggi. 

Il movimento proporrà 10/12 punti da fare SUBITO ( che coincidono molto con i punti della lega ) e chiederanno a tutte le forze politiche di appoggiare i 12 punti. 

E cosi che dovrebbe funzionare la politica non a scambi mancette e favori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non per male, ma che figura farebbe Salvini a tradire il patto firmato con la coalizione del cdx?
> 
> Tu che sei informato, a quanto ammontano i 5stelle espulsi, ma eletti (visto che non si poteva fare altrimenti) ?
> Potrebbero essere loro l'ago della bilancia che consenta al cdx di governare?



AL cdx mancano 67 voti più o meno per la maggioranza al M5S 74 se non ricordo male. 

Maggioranza impossibile per entrambe se non che Salvini esca da una maggioranza dove sono con un partito politico MORTO ( FI ) e un altro che non conta nulla ( Meloni al 3% ) .


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

ops doppio messaggio


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sei una persona molto intelligente e provo a spiegarti .
> 
> L'utopia sta diventando realtà, i partiti non voteranno A COALIZIONE ma saranno COALIZZATI per votare le leggi.
> 
> ...



Ma il M5S non era in calo da 2 anni a questa parte?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Viva la lega, a me la convergenza con il m5s farebbe storcere il naso ma la capirei


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma il M5S non era in calo da 2 anni a questa parte?



Si, Venerdi ho sentito con le mie orecchie il TG1 dire che la proiezione ottimistica era al 19%. 

Saluti e baci.


----------



## PM3 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> AL cdx mancano 67 voti più o meno per la maggioranza al M5S 74 se non ricordo male.
> 
> Maggioranza impossibile per entrambe se non che Salvini esca da una maggioranza dove sono con un partito politico MORTO ( FI ) e un altro che non conta nulla ( Meloni al 3% ) .



Si hai ragione, il tuo ragionamento è logico.
Però che figura fa con gli elettori? Se un politico, il giorno dopo delle elezioni disattende ad un accordo siglato, come può continuare ad essere credibile?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Viva la lega, a me la convergenza con il m5s farebbe storcere il naso ma la capirei



Pensi che al M5S faccia piacere ? 

Che Salvini si metta la mano sul cuore voti con la lega i 13 punti FONDAMENTALI per risollevare questo paese ( immigrazione compresa ) e poi vediamo cosa fare. 

Confido in Salvini .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il movimento proporrà 10/12 punti da fare SUBITO ( che coincidono molto con i punti della lega )



Quali sarebbero le coincidenze con la Lega? Io non ne vedo molte.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Se i 5 stelle fanno bene io li v***


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2018)

Se la Lega non si fosse coalizzata con FI avrebbe ottenuto molti più voti.

Da me in primis.


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> governo m5s più rimasugli pd dopo le dimissioni di renzi, quelli di leu sono insignificanti, poi li voglio vedere i fessi che votavano destra cosa penseranno, dopo aver dato fiducia a dei clown



se faranno ridere si ri vota a destra come ho quasi sempre fatto. per ora voto m5s perche i clown li abbiamo a destra!



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se la Lega non si fosse coalizzata con FI avrebbe ottenuto molti più voti.
> 
> Da me in primis.



io penso di no, molti soprattutto al sud hanno votato lega per non votare FI. senza berlusconi i rapporti di forza secondo me sarebbero stati molto meno marcati


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione, il tuo ragionamento è logico.
> Però che figura fa con gli elettori? Se un politico, il giorno dopo delle elezioni disattende ad un accordo siglato, come può continuare ad essere credibile?



Vedi il Berlusconismo dove ci ha portato tutti... a vedere la politica come una partita di calcio. 

A te elettore non deve interessare l'indossare la casacca verde o gialla ma che il partito politico che hai votato porti a termine il programma. 

Il M5S ha un programma che ci porterà avanti di 15 anni, e solo con l'appoggio esterno di qualcuno può portarlo a termine. 

Vai a sentire il discorso finale di Di Maio , parla di energie rinnovabili di ITALIANITà di investimenti nei giovani di ecosostenibiltà. 

Segnatevi queste mie parole e ne riparliamo tra 10 anni qui sul forum : 

Il movimento 5 stelle ha fatto la storia della politica mondiale, un M5S al governo creerebbe un onda lunga di politica completamente diversa SENZA SOLDI che sotterrerebbe ogni vecchio politico. 
Tra 30 anni parleranno del M5S come un punto di svolta della storia politica MONDIALE. Segnatevelo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se la Lega non si fosse coalizzata con FI avrebbe ottenuto molti più voti.
> 
> Da me in primis.



Lo dico da mesi , Berluoscni è stato il cappio al collo di Salvini .


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se i 5 stelle fanno bene io li v***



*HO LETTO BENE ??? no no fermi tutti ... Ho letto bene ?*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero le coincidenze con la Lega? Io non ne vedo molte.



Immigrazione , ecosostenibilita , legalità e molto altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensi che al M5S faccia piacere ?
> 
> Che Salvini si metta la mano sul cuore voti con la lega i 13 punti FONDAMENTALI per risollevare questo paese ( immigrazione compresa ) e poi vediamo cosa fare.
> 
> Confido in Salvini .



Berlusconi può dire quello che vuole ma M5S rappresenta il nuovo che avanza, è la classe politica nuova che il paese ha generato e se Berlusconi li offende non fa che offendere il paese.
Il popolo ha deciso di chiudere col passato e di dare una possibilità ai giovani.
Chi offende questo partito offende il popolo che l'ha votato.


----------



## mabadi (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono 10 anni che aspettavo questo momento.
> 
> Analizziamo i risultati di ieri in modo obbiettivo :
> 
> ...



Se fosse così ci dovremmo preparare alla vera alternanza .....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Immigrazione , ecosostenibilita , legalità e molto altro.



Quindi i 5S sono per il blocco navale, la espulsione immediata di ogni clandestino, il porto d'armi libero, la caccia senza vincoli tutto l'anno, no diritti civili, no laicità dello stato, no droghe legalizzate e la legittima difesa incondizionata?

Se ora appoggiano queste cose alzo le mani e guardo che succede, ma non mi sembra proprio questo lo scenario...


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *HO LETTO BENE ??? no no fermi tutti ... Ho letto bene ?*



Forza Italia se non si torna a votare subito scompare. A quel punto vedrò l'operato del governo 5 Stelle,se ci sarà e se non ci sarà un partito serio di centro-destra (magari guidato da Cairo) potrei pensarci. Ma per ora per me siete degli incapaci (non tu,i 5 stelle),poi vedremo.


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2018)

L'Italia, noi, non possiamo permetterci altri 4 anni di governo tecnico o come paese falliamo. Che siano Lega o M5S un governo di maggioranza ci deve essere e se non c'è bisogna tornare al voto senza i partitelli che togliono voti ai tre gruppi principali.


----------



## PM3 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi i 5S sono per il blocco navale, la espulsione immediata di ogni clandestino, il porto d'armi libero, la caccia senza vincoli tutto l'anno, no diritti civili, no laicità dello stato, no droghe legalizzate e la legittima difesa incondizionata?
> 
> Se ora appoggiano queste cose alzo le mani e guardo che succede, ma non mi sembra proprio questo lo scenario...



Hai mai letto il programma della Lega? 
Se si mi citi i punti in cui affermano ciò che scrivi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi i 5S sono per il blocco navale, la espulsione immediata di ogni clandestino, il porto d'armi libero, la caccia senza vincoli tutto l'anno, no diritti civili, no laicità dello stato, no droghe legalizzate e la legittima difesa incondizionata?
> 
> Se ora appoggiano queste cose alzo le mani e guardo che succede, ma non mi sembra proprio questo lo scenario...



Non tutto ovviamente ma non mi dire che la caccia sia una priorità. 

Bisogna entrare in un nuovo modo di vedere la politica e prima ci abituiamo e prima sbarchiamo nel nuovo mondo. 

L'utopia sta diventando realtà , tra 20 anni non esisterà neanche più il M5S perchè non ce ne sarà bisogno. VEDRAI.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Forza Italia se non si torna a votare subito scompare. A quel punto vedrò l'operato del governo 5 Stelle,se ci sarà e se non ci sarà un partito serio di centro-destra (magari guidato da Cairo) potrei pensarci. Ma per ora per me siete degli incapaci (non tu,i 5 stelle),poi vedremo.



Ieri Skytg24 diceva che i ministri proposti da Di Maio sarebbero il miglior GOVERNO da 20 anni a questa parte come preparazione altro che incapaci.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Pazzesco, grazie alla lega il cdx ha vinto il voto popolare in Emilia Romagna e ha pareggiato con la sinistra in Toscana!! Surreale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Hai mai letto il programma della Lega?
> Se si mi citi i punti in cui affermano ciò che scrivi?



In che senso scusa? Questi sono i cavalli di battaglia della Lega da anni, soprattutto di quella salviniana.
Può avere moderato e smussato qualche angolo in ottica di coalizione in un centrodestra moderato, ma se si immagina una Lega fuori dalla coalizione questi sono i suoi punti di vista ideologici storici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi ma parliamo di LIBERI E UGUALI ???  

Spazzati via, distrutti. Le cariatidi di sinistra che hanno affossato questo paese sono scomparse.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma parliamo di LIBERI E UGUALI ???
> 
> Spazzati via, distrutti. Le cariatidi di sinistra che hanno affossato questo paese sono scomparse.



Occhio che la sinistra risorge


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Mattarella non può fare altro che dare un mandato esplorativo a Salvini, lui farà il giro e non torverà la maggioranza..a sto punto forse ci sarà un secondo mandato esplorativo per Tajani, ma andrà ancora peggio..

Come extrema ratio mattarella non potrà esimersi dal provare a dare l'incarico a Di Maio, ma nemmeno lui troverà sponde con cui avere la maggiornaza..

Ergo, si tornarà a votare, probabilmente in Luglio o Settembre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, grazie alla lega il cdx ha vinto il voto popolare in Emilia Romagna e ha pareggiato con la sinistra in Toscana!! Surreale



E' pazzesco. Qui da me in Emilia la Lega è quasi al 50% in alcune province e limitrofi, considerando anche le piccole città.
Parlo di piccole città dove il PD faceva il 75%.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanno arrivando le ultime sezioni dal sud, la lega sta calando e si attesterà alla fine attorno al 17%, non 18
forza Italia si avvicinerà al 15
Il m5s invece rischia di arrivare al 33/33,5


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma parliamo di LIBERI E UGUALI ???
> 
> Spazzati via, distrutti. Le cariatidi di sinistra che hanno affossato questo paese sono scomparse.



Per me il risultato più bello di queste elezioni, la morte politica di gente che si è presentata in modo vergognoso agli italiani..con piero grasso a fare l'utile idiota di d'alema e un programma politico imbarazzante.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensi che al M5S faccia piacere ?
> 
> Che Salvini si metta la mano sul cuore voti con la lega i 13 punti FONDAMENTALI per risollevare questo paese ( immigrazione compresa ) e poi vediamo cosa fare.
> 
> Confido in Salvini .



confidi in salvini? Quello che nel fuori onda si augurava un PD al 22% almeno


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stanno arrivando le ultime sezioni dal sud, la lega sta calando e si attesterà alla fine attorno al 17%, non 18
> forza Italia si avvicinerà al 15
> Il m5s invece rischia di arrivare al 33/33,5



La Lega ha stracciato FI senza possibilità di rovesciare il dato..
Al sud hanno riequilibrato le cose ma al nord, nelle regioni dove governano insieme e dove si produce più ricchezza la Lega ha travolto FI con distacchi anche di 20 punti %....
Al Nord la Lega è il primo partito


----------



## PheelMD (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri Skytg24 diceva che i ministri proposti da Di Maio sarebbero il miglior GOVERNO da 20 anni a questa parte come preparazione altro che incapaci.



Su Sky dicevano anche che l'Inter avrebbe comprato Messi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'Italia, noi, non possiamo permetterci altri 4 anni di governo tecnico o come paese falliamo. Che siano Lega o M5S un governo di maggioranza ci deve essere e se non c'è bisogna tornare al voto senza i partitelli che togliono voti ai tre gruppi principali.



già adesso siamo in rovina 
tra 5 anni pensa che succede se non cambia la storia 

e magicamente ritorna lo Spreat o come si scrive


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> confidi in salvini? Quello che nel fuori onda si augurava un PD al 22% almeno



No no io confido in chiunque voglia parlare con chi ha fatto cappotto a queste elezioni . 

E per rispondere a chi parla di Tajani di governo esplorativo.. se Mattarella non da il governo ai 5 stelle va a finire male per questo paese io ve lo dico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicevano anche che l'Inter avrebbe comprato Messi



Si ma li era Caressa a parlare mentre a Skytg24 ( che odio premetto ) era un economista di fama mondiale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> già adesso siamo in rovina
> tra 5 anni pensa che succede se non cambia la storia
> 
> e magicamente ritorna lo Spreat o come si scrive



Spread , certo l'europa e e la Germania di M si sta cacando sotto. Un M5S al governo vuol dire avere ZERO influenza su di noi. 

E io godo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Comunque la prima coalizione è il cdx e il suo leader è Salvini. Per correttezza Mattarella il primo che deve consultare è lui, poi si vedrà


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

tanto nessuno troverà la maggioranza 
si dovrà rivotare


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no io confido in chiunque voglia parlare con chi ha fatto cappotto a queste elezioni .
> 
> E per rispondere a chi parla di Tajani di governo esplorativo.. se Mattarella non da il governo ai 5 stelle va a finire male per questo paese io ve lo dico.



Io ho detto primo mandato a Salvini, in seconda battuta forse potrebbe provare con Tajani perché essendo più moderato potrebbe attrarre alcuni voti (penso a +vomito)..

Se il CDX non trova una maggioranza il mandato ai 5 stelle va dato, ma con questo parlamento non avranno mai una maggioranza Lollo


----------



## PM3 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In che senso scusa? Questi sono i cavalli di battaglia della Lega da anni, soprattutto di quella salviniana.
> Può avere moderato e smussato qualche angolo in ottica di coalizione in un centrodestra moderato, ma se si immagina una Lega fuori dalla coalizione questi sono i suoi punti di vista ideologici storici.



La lega ha un programma distinto da quello della coalizione e dettagliato, in cui spiega chiaramente cosa intende fare sulle questioni da te citate. In queste politiche si è discostato dall'estremismo che lo aveva caratterizzato negli scorsi anni per raggiungere una posizione moderata.
Nel programma ci sono i tempi e i modi che non sono estremi come tu affermi; istituzione dei CIE, nessun riferimento al porto d'armi libero così come alla caccia senza vincoli, non ho capito il riferimento ai diritti civili, lo Stato resta laico, legittima difesa ancorata a parametri oggettivi e non opinabili (quindi non incondizionata).


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stanno arrivando le ultime sezioni dal sud, la lega sta calando e si attesterà alla fine attorno al 17%, non 18
> forza Italia si avvicinerà al 15
> Il m5s invece rischia di arrivare al 33/33,5


mancano 600 sezioni della lombardia e 400 sezioni di latina e frosinone dove cdx e' piu' forte non cambiera molto


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Cdx in vantaggio nei collegi uninominali della Versilia, compresa Livorno!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Quel maiale sorosiano di Pittella pare sconfitto in Basilicata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Conferenza stampa di Salvini.
Ha appena categoricamente negato ogni accordo con i M5S.

Dice che troverà i seggi mancanti tra persone che ora non può nominare e poi deciderà Mattarella chi ne ha di più tra lui e 5S per governare.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

*Salvini:"No ad alleanze con i 5 stelle. Unica squadra centrodestra*


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di Salvini.
> Ha appena categoricamente negato ogni accordo con i M5S.
> 
> Dice che troverà i seggi mancanti tra persone che ora non può nominare e poi deciderà Mattarella chi ne ha di più tra lui e 5S per governare.



lasci governare i 5 stalle rosse con qualcuno del pd, tempo 1 anno e si autodistruggono, mai accordi con i 5s


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi ho una domanda tanto stupida quanto basilare.

Tutti parlano di clandestini da rimpatriare ecc... ma calcolando che la maggior parte sono senza documenti, danno false generalità.

Quindi, rimpatriare esattamente dove?


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

È la prima volta che siamo forza minoritaria nel cdx


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di Salvini.
> Ha appena categoricamente negato ogni accordo con i M5S.
> 
> Dice che troverà i seggi mancanti tra persone che ora non può nominare e poi deciderà Mattarella chi ne ha di più tra lui e 5S per governare.



li voglio proprio vedere questi nomi


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Salvini:"No ad alleanze con i 5 stelle. Unica squadra centrodestra*



Male male male


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Male male male



Bravo Matteo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho una domanda tanto stupida quanto basilare.
> 
> Tutti parlano di clandestini da rimpatriare ecc... ma calcolando che la maggior parte sono senza documenti, danno false generalità.
> 
> Quindi, rimpatriare esattamente dove?



Se vuoi ti spiego esattamente il problema in 2 righe. 

Il problema è che quando fermi un clandestino devi :

Capire da dove viene 
Capire l'eta 
Capire il nome

Questi di solito non hanno ne documenti ne ti dicono di dove sono quindi è praticamente impossibile rimpatriarli. 
Ammesso che tu riesca a stabilire che Mohamed Abubu sia dell eritrea dovresti parlare con il consolato Eritreo in Italia e convincerli a riprendersi Mohamed . 

Nel 99% dei casi il console non risponde neanche al telefono perchè sa di non poter rimpatriare i suoi concittadini. 

Al netto di tutte le stupidate della campagna elettorale la verità è questa e te lo dico io perchè ho molti amici che lavorano in centri di primo soccorso.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Marzo 2018)

La lega assieme a forza italia si sapeva che sarebbe stata solo una lenta eutanasia della classe politica.
E nel frattempo un partito da solo sta distruggendo le gerarchie.
Si può fare finta di tutto ciò? Io penso di no.
Ora vorranno fare i soliti inciuci per governare.
Il centro destra ha vinto. vero. Il M5S ha stravinto. Ancor più vero. 
La sinistra è morta, la destra si aggrappa con le unghie e il paese affonda.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vuoi ti spiego esattamente il problema in 2 righe.
> 
> Il problema è che quando fermi un clandestino devi :
> 
> ...



Ma figurati, ne conosco alcuni io di 30 anni che vengono spacciati per 17enni e giocano come fuoriquota nelle società dilettantistiche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

*Salvini riferito ai 5 stelle : “Non si può ignorarli”. “Ci si può sedere intorno al tavolo”*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, ne conosco alcuni io di 30 anni che vengono spacciati per 17enni e giocano come fuoriquota nelle società dilettantistiche.



Quello che ho scritto sopra è la realtà raccontata da persone che lavorano li tra quelli li


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Salvini riferito ai 5 stelle : “Non si può ignorarli”. “Ci si può sedere intorno al tavolo”*



quindi? spero che non faccia come Bersani che voleva solo i voti


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Salvini riferito ai 5 stelle : “Non si può ignorarli”. “Ci si può sedere intorno al tavolo”*



*Hai frainteso,forse non hai sentito la conferenza dall'inizio. Ha chiaramente detto no all'alleanza con i 5 stelle e a coalizioni strane. E che governerà solo con il centrodestra. Ha detto che si siederà al tavolo con tutti i partiti (anche la Boldrini) ma non per alleanze*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> La lega ha un programma distinto da quello della coalizione e dettagliato, in cui spiega chiaramente cosa intende fare sulle questioni da te citate. In queste politiche si è discostato dall'estremismo che lo aveva caratterizzato negli scorsi anni per raggiungere una posizione moderata.
> Nel programma ci sono i tempi e i modi che non sono estremi come tu affermi; istituzione dei CIE, nessun riferimento al porto d'armi libero così come alla caccia senza vincoli, non ho capito il riferimento ai diritti civili, lo Stato resta laico, legittima difesa ancorata a parametri oggettivi e non opinabili (quindi non incondizionata).



Comprendo, ma la posizione più moderata emersa negli ultimi tempi è funzionale alla prospettiva di coalizione e al cambio delle priorità nella società di oggi.
Ma l'anima leghista non è cambiata, e credo che questa nuova posizione di forza sopra FI porterà a un ulteriore irrigidamento nelle posizioni, che tornerà un po' più in linea con quella passata.

PS. Io ho votato Salvini proprio perchè sono di destra ma non così estremista, e ha cambiato un po' il tiro, se appoggiassi completamente l'estremismo totale avrei votato Casapound.
Però credimi che anche Salvini stesso non crede ai propri toni moderati. Se fino a due mesi fa parlava di blocco navale, in cuor suo non ha cambiato idea. Così come appoggerebbe immediatamente la chiusura di ogni singola moschea sul territorio, anche regolare.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quindi? spero che non faccia come Bersani che voleva solo i voti



Ha detto che la squadra sarà solo di cdx e ai parlamentari di cdx si aggiungeranno i voti di chi condividerà il programma del CENTRODESTRA ma senza poltrone


----------



## sballotello (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lega + 5S unica soluzione
> E ve lo dice chi odia entrambi
> ma metteranno da parte i loro interessi personali per il bene dell'Italia?



No. Secondo me faranno una coalizione del cdx, e i 5s e pd andranno all opposizione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

sono curioso di sapere dove prende i voti mancanti 
se il PD va all'opposizione ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Salvini riferito ai 5 stelle : “Non si può ignorarli”. “Ci si può sedere intorno al tavolo”*



Intendeva se loro appoggiano il suo governo, non viceversa. Ha categoricamente escluso un supporto a un governo M5S, pur riconoscendo il loro risultato legittimo e importante.
Ha detto che è disposto a parlare addirittura con la Boldrini, nel senso che farà il giro di consultazioni con tutti (Mattarella permettendo).



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sono curioso di sapere dove prende i voti mancanti
> se il PD va all'opposizione ?



Transfughi da altri partiti che hanno poco nei distacchi nei collegi. Ha detto che ora i nomi non può dirli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi siamo sinceri , come fanno ad escludere dal governo unM5S al 34% !!!


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

*Renzi si è dimesso*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intendeva se loro appoggiano il suo governo, non viceversa. Ha categoricamente escluso un supporto a un governo M5S, pur riconoscendo il loro risultato legittimo e importante.
> Ha detto che è disposto a parlare addirittura con la Boldrini, nel senso che farà il giro di consultazioni con tutti (Mattarella permettendo).
> 
> 
> ...



come mai?


----------



## PM3 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comprendo, ma la posizione più moderata emersa negli ultimi tempi è funzionale alla prospettiva di coalizione e al cambio delle priorità nella società di oggi.
> Ma l'anima leghista non è cambiata, e credo che questa nuova posizione di forza sopra FI porterà a un ulteriore irrigidamento nelle posizioni, che tornerà un po' più in linea con quella passata.
> 
> PS. *Io ho votato Salvini proprio perchè sono di destra ma non così estremista, e ha cambiato un po' il tiro, se appoggiassi completamente l'estremismo totale avrei votato Casapound.*
> Però credimi che anche Salvini stesso non crede ai propri toni moderati. Se fino a due mesi fa parlava di blocco navale, in cuor suo non ha cambiato idea. Così come appoggerebbe immediatamente la chiusura di ogni singola moschea sul territorio, anche regolare.



Concordo, anche io.

Per il resto, speriamo di no, io mi aspetto che cerchi di attuare il suo programma elettorale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> come mai?



Ha detto che alcune urne sono ancora sotto scrutinio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Renzi si è dimesso*



Ecco là, ora cambia tutto.


----------



## sballotello (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi siamo sinceri , come fanno ad escludere dal governo unM5S al 34% !!!



Perché nessuno si alleerea con il movimento, e lo spezzatino del cdx messi insieme, hanno più voti del movimento.
Lo dico a malincuore,ho votato m5s


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

*Ansa: Renzi ha deciso di dimettersi.*


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Renzi ha deciso di dimettersi.*



Up


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Up



Gia detto io


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> No. Secondo me faranno una coalizione del cdx, e i 5s e pd andranno all opposizione



Follia considerando che 5s + pd hanno 51% e vanno all'opposizione ?!? O_O


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Renzi si è dimesso*


----------



## Kaw (5 Marzo 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno si alleerea con il movimento, e lo spezzatino del cdx messi insieme, hanno più voti del movimento.


Ma comunque non avrebbero la maggioranza, e pure M5S+Lega mi sa che non avrà la maggioranza (la Lega tanto parla ma è sotto al PD, e Salvini vuole andare al governo).
Le dimissioni di Renzi potrebbero cambiare le possibili alleanze


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Renzi ha deciso di dimettersi.*



.


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gia detto io



tra dimesso e decidere di dimettersi c'è differenza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

io x scrutini avevo capito che confidava ulteriori voti in + x loro


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2018)

Peter Gomez su La7 ieri notte e su Rai 1 stamattina ha parlato di una possibile alleanza 5stelle-PD. Dio ce ne scampi.

P.S: Oggi Franco Di Mare a Unomattina ha dato la linea ad Elisa Isoardi definendola "raggiante".


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

attenzione smentita 
NON Ci CREDO


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

A Roma nella sua totalità il cdx ha battuto il m5s, 32% a 31%


----------



## neoxes (5 Marzo 2018)

C'è un solo vincitore, l'ingovernabilità


----------



## sballotello (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Follia considerando che 5s + pd hanno 51% e vanno all'opposizione ?!? O_O



Si alleassero allora...la politica è matematica,se non ti allei,non hai la maggioranza. Salvini sta con la destra..e di conseguenza o il movimento si allea con il pd per governare il paese, oppure va all'opposizione


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

*Ultim'ora, Portavoce Renzi: "Non risultano dimissioni"*


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora, Portavoce Renzi: "Non risultano dimissioni"*



Quotate!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Renzi ha deciso di dimettersi.*


E spero tutto il PD assieme a lui. E' una perdita importante, perchè nessuno all'interno di quel partito ha la stoffa per fare il leader, al di là della credibilità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

oddio smentita sull addio di Renzi 
se è vero è proprio figlio del Berlusca


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora, Portavoce Renzi: "Non risultano dimissioni"*


Mah, se non si dimette è per evitare un'alleanza coi 5 stelle.


----------



## Kaw (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora, Portavoce Renzi: "Non risultano dimissioni"*


Sta solo procrastinando l'inevitabile, ormai è bruciato e non può più continuare. Se il PD vuole sopravvivere e andare avanti deve voltare pagina.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2018)

Fare un referendum, come in Germania, per una coalizione Di Maio e Salvini. Se non succede significa solo una cosa: MALAFEDE.


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora, Portavoce Renzi: "Non risultano dimissioni"*



*Il portavoce aggiunge anche che Renzi parlerà alla stampa verso le 17. *


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora, Portavoce Renzi: "Non risultano dimissioni"*



Se Renzi si dimette il PD sparisce domani, sul serio, sarebbe privo di ogni forma di leadership..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Il portavoce aggiunge anche che Renzi parlerà alla stampa verso le 17. *



spero sia l'ultima volta 
se no avrebbe un'altra cosa uguale a Berlusconi 
tra le tante XD


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se Renzi si dimette il PD sparisce domani, sul serio, sarebbe privo di ogni forma di leadership..



una leadership che punta verso il basso 

contenti loro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Non avrei mai immaginato il PD sotto al 20%. Comunque sicuramente non è merito della mia città. Qui come sempre schiavi del partito, hanno votato addirittura Casini pur di seguire il partito. CASINI


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora, Portavoce Renzi: "Non risultano dimissioni"*





de sica ha scritto:


> *Il portavoce aggiunge anche che Renzi parlerà alla stampa verso le 17. *



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Pisa e Livorno al cdx, incredibile


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Meloni eletta nel maggioritario a Latina


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Meloni eletta nel maggioritario a Latina


latina e' un feudo del cdx, e molti di latina sono di origine veneta


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Marzo 2018)

Complimenti a Renzi che è riuscito nell'arduo compito di distruggere la sinistra. Cosa di cui non era stato capace nemmeno Berlusconi in 20 anni


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2018)

*Il Giornale conferma le dimissioni di Renzi.*


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale conferma le dimissioni di Renzi.*



Scontato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mattarella non può fare altro che dare un mandato esplorativo a Salvini, lui farà il giro e non torverà la maggioranza..a sto punto forse ci sarà un secondo mandato esplorativo per Tajani, ma andrà ancora peggio..
> 
> Come extrema ratio mattarella non potrà esimersi dal provare a dare l'incarico a Di Maio, ma nemmeno lui troverà sponde con cui avere la maggiornaza..
> 
> Ergo, si tornarà a votare, probabilmente in Luglio o Settembre



La cosa migliore sarebbe una convergenza lega +m5s per fare una nuova legge elettorale almeno. Se proprio non vogliono provarci a fare qualcosa questa mi sembra la soluzione di comodo per entrambi. Hanno i numeri per fare la legge solo loro mi pare, sbaglio?


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore sarebbe una convergenza lega +m5s per fare una nuova legge elettorale almeno. Se proprio non vogliono provarci a fare qualcosa questa mi sembra la soluzione di comodo per entrambi. Hanno i numeri per fare la legge solo loro mi pare, sbaglio?


Si ma Salvini pare essere troppo ignorante e radicato nella sua idea di "destra" per prendere in considerazione il bene del paese.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore sarebbe una convergenza lega +m5s per fare una nuova legge elettorale almeno. Se proprio non vogliono provarci a fare qualcosa questa mi sembra la soluzione di comodo per entrambi. Hanno i numeri per fare la legge solo loro mi pare, sbaglio?


Buona idea!


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2018)

*Di Maio in conferenza stampa intanto*


----------



## PM3 (5 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Si ma Salvini pare essere troppo ignorante e radicato nella sua idea di "destra" per prendere in considerazione il bene del paese.



Ma scusa, da una parte è il primo partito leader della coalizione, dall'altra è la spalla del m5s... Mi sembra ci sia una bella differenza...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buona idea!



Proprio perché buona non la prenderanno in considerazione 

Sarebbe una vittoria per entrambi anche questa alla fine. Non vogliono compromettere il rapporto con l'elettorato? Bene, nuova legge elettorale che consenta di governare e se la giocano di nuovo. Tra l'altro se la facessero sarebbero comunque meglio dell'ultimo governo. Che ricorderò sempre era nato solo per fare 2 cose, tra cui la legge elettorale. Il risultato lo sapete tutti quale è stato


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Mattarella, dovrà dare l'incarico alla coalizione del cdx e non ai 5 Stelle. Ha vinto la coalizione di Salvini, non il partito di Grillo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, da una parte è il primo partito leader della coalizione, dall'altra è la spalla del m5s... Mi sembra ci sia una bella differenza...



Leader che non può comunque governare. Può fare una legge elettorale che consenta la governabilità col m5s e giocarsela di nuovo tra qualche mese senza bisogno di appoggi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sono curioso di sapere dove prende i voti mancanti
> se il PD va all'opposizione ?



berlusconi è un maestro nel comprare i parlamentari, considera che ci saranno 10-15 grillini gia espulsi disponibili, aggiungici casini e qualcuno dei suoi che credo non rimarranno a lungo col pd alla deriva, e altri vari ed eventuali trasformisti della politica


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, da una parte è il primo partito leader della coalizione, dall'altra è la spalla del m5s... Mi sembra ci sia una bella differenza...


Questo discorso, se Salvini come predica avesse a cuore prima di tutto il bene degli italiani, non dovrebbe fargli ne caldo ne freddo. Fare finalmente una legge elettorale decente e costituzionale dovrebbe essere la sua priorità, invece la sua priorità e che il centro destra governi. Che poi voglio proprio vedere come fa a governare con il 52% all opposizione.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vuoi ti spiego esattamente il problema in 2 righe.
> 
> Il problema è che quando fermi un clandestino devi :
> 
> ...



Infatti la mia era una domanda provocatoria 

Sapevo già la risposta..... figurati se ti dicono da dove vengono. E sopratutto figurati se se li riprendono sulla parola


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mattarella, dovrà dare l'incarico alla coalizione del cdx e non ai 5 Stelle. Ha vinto la coalizione di Salvini, non il partito di Grillo.


E' scontato che sarà così, però con chi si alleano? Rimangono solo i grillini che non vogliono allearsi con nessuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mattarella, dovrà dare l'incarico alla coalizione del cdx e non ai 5 Stelle. Ha vinto la coalizione di Salvini, non il partito di Grillo.



Jaq sembra quasi che tu sia contento ? sbaglio ? 

Da un esponente consapevole come te della Sinistra informato mi aspettano un appoggio ai 5 stelle non al governo di Salvini.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Jaq sembra quasi che tu sia contento ? sbaglio ?
> 
> Da un esponente consapevole come te della Sinistra informato mi aspettano un appoggio ai 5 stelle non al governo di Salvini.



Contento? Sono D-I-S-P-E-R-A-T-O. Per me Salvini è il peggio del peggio che mai potesse accadere.


----------



## Devil man (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Jaq sembra quasi che tu sia contento ? sbaglio ?
> 
> Da un esponente consapevole come te della Sinistra informato mi aspettano un appoggio ai 5 stelle non al governo di Salvini.



Dai su alla fine basta che governi qualcuno... Che si mettessero d'accordo perché non mandino il paese nuovamente senza un capitano alla deriva... Poi tutti e due hanno dei programmi abbastanza simili...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Contento? Sono D-I-S-P-E-R-A-T-O. Per me Salvini è il peggio del peggio che mai potesse accadere.



a ecco , mi ero fatto un idea sbagliata leggendoti. 

comunque ti invito come feci mesi fa a provare a leggere il programma 5 stelle molti miei amici giovani Democratici sono passati al M5S perché traditi dal loro partito. 

E ti parlo di gente super convinta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mattarella, dovrà dare l'incarico alla coalizione del cdx e non ai 5 Stelle. Ha vinto la coalizione di Salvini, non il partito di Grillo.



Per me darà l'incarico ad entrambi, e poi tirerà le somme di quello che riescono a portare a casa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

*RISULTATI CAMERA E SENATO PROIEZIONE DEI SEGGI A CONSULTAZIONI QUASI CONCLUSE 
( 98% dello scrutinio ) : 


CAMERA 
M5S 231 
CDX 228

SENATO 
M5S 115
CDX 103 *

Fonte Skytg24


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Io ve l'ho detto che il M5S sarà davanti a tutti ma qui la gente ancora crede alle favole.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *RISULTATI CAMERA E SENATO PROIEZIONE DEI SEGGI A CONSULTAZIONI QUASI CONCLUSE
> ( 98% dello scrutinio ) :
> 
> 
> ...


Impossibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Impossibile



Pare strano pure a me , io le ho lette ora su Skytg24. boh.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Marzo 2018)

Se i 5 stelle vanno al governo, entro 2-3 anni ci troviamo in un baratro che voi neanche immaginate, peggio di quello in cui eravamo con Berlusconi. Che qualcuno ci aiuti.


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Se i 5 stelle vanno al governo, entro 2-3 anni ci troviamo in un baratro che voi neanche immaginate, peggio di quello in cui eravamo con Berlusconi. Che qualcuno ci aiuti.


Certo Certo, io invece ho visto il Bigfoot con i miei occhi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

copio da un mio amico ( noto giornalista di Mediaset ) : 

ora, al M5S mancano 85 deputati e 43 senatori per la maggioranza assoluta. Al centrodestra invece mancano 62 deputati e 32 senatori. Insomma, è un mal di testa.


----------



## patriots88 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> AL cdx mancano 67 voti più o meno per la maggioranza al M5S 74 se non ricordo male.
> 
> Maggioranza impossibile per entrambe se non che Salvini esca da una maggioranza dove sono con un partito politico MORTO ( FI ) e un altro che non conta nulla ( Meloni al 3% ) .



se pensi che Salvini si allei con i 5stelle sei un illuso.
non accetterebbe mai di fare il paggetto a Di Maio. 
A parte il fatto che perderebbe tipo metà del suo elettorato.
Farà il leader del centrodestra, come ha anche dischiarato.

Molto probabile che ci sia alleanza 5stelle,-PD senza Renzi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lega + 5S unica soluzione
> E ve lo dice chi odia entrambi
> ma metteranno da parte i loro interessi personali per il bene dell'Italia?


Il problema è proprio questo, l'interesse personale del M5S è l'interesse dei cittadini. 
Ecco perchè per loro è difficile allearsi con altri partiti. Se fin dal principio l'interesse fosse stato personale, avrebbero trovato da un pezzo altri partiti con cui coalizzarsi e la loro coalizione avrebbe raggiunto il 40%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> se pensi che Salvini si allei con i 5stelle sei un illuso.
> non accetterebbe mai di fare il paggetto a Di Maio.
> A parte il fatto che perderebbe tipo metà del suo elettorato.
> Farà il leader del centrodestra, come ha anche dischiarato.
> ...



no ma ragazzi scrivete a me come se io fossi un esposte politico di qualcuno. Io ho votato solo come voi e spero solo in un governo STABILE.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> se pensi che Salvini si allei con i 5stelle sei un illuso.
> non accetterebbe mai di fare il paggetto a Di Maio.
> A parte il fatto che perderebbe tipo metà del suo elettorato.
> Farà il leader del centrodestra, come ha anche dischiarato.
> ...



Salvini farà il leader del cdx per poco,fino a quando forza Italia si rinnoverà con anche un nuovo leader


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Contento? Sono D-I-S-P-E-R-A-T-O. Per me Salvini è il peggio del peggio che mai potesse accadere.


.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> M5S e Lega Nord, lo specchio del "*popolo più analfabeta, borghesia più ignorante d'Europa*" (cit.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E insomma, il M5S è il partito che ha dato più attenzioni all'università e alla ricerca, con 11 pagine e punti chiari e precisi sul da farsi.

Lega Nord, nano e meloni giusto poche righe...un generico "rilanciare l'università". 
In pratica nessun interesse allo studio, tutte le energie concentrate sul cacciare la feccia aliena africana. Una volta rimasti solo gli italiani, si può tornare in fabbrica e a lavorare l'orticello nella piena ignoranza, come vogliono questi partiti.


----------



## neoxes (5 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Se i 5 stelle vanno al governo, entro 2-3 anni ci troviamo in un baratro che voi neanche immaginate, peggio di quello in cui eravamo con Berlusconi. Che qualcuno ci aiuti.



^


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Certo Certo, io invece ho visto il Bigfoot con i miei occhi.



Ne parliamo tra 2-3 anni. Poi non lamentatevi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Comunque un po' godo per il flop casapound. Volevate togliere voti alla lega, la prossima volta un po' più di giudizio non guasterebbe


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore sarebbe una convergenza lega +m5s per fare una nuova legge elettorale almeno. Se proprio non vogliono provarci a fare qualcosa questa mi sembra la soluzione di comodo per entrambi. Hanno i numeri per fare la legge solo loro mi pare, sbaglio?



Hanno idee troppo lontane, anche la legge elettorale..cosa vuoi che facciano insieme quando un partito vuole governare da solo e l'altro solo in coalizione? può farlo?
La sola ipotesi di governo è che il CDX riesca a raccattare seggi che mancano...sennò deve intervenire mattarella, un governo di scopo che cambi la legge elettorale e poi si rivota in autunno


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ne parliamo tra 2-3 anni. Poi non lamentatevi.


Invece se falliranno così catastroficamente come voi Nostradamus prevedete mi lamentero' eccome. Io non sono di nessun partito, non difendo nessuno a prescindere, non voto nessuno per partito preso. 
A differenza di altri invece che votano lega o Berlusconi perché sono "di destra" o PD perché sono "di sinistra" e magari non leggono nemmeno i programmi elettorali.


----------



## patriots88 (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanta gente pensa che il reddito di cittadinanza significhi pacchia per tutti. Ma non sarà così, fortunatamente. Anche perchè stare con le braccia incrociate per tutto il giorno è davvero umiliante per un essere umano.
> 
> E' un reddito che andrà a tutti coloro che momentaneamente non hanno un lavoro (ma dovranno trovarlo) e saranno soldi in più, un'integrazione, a chi non arriva intorno agli 800 euro mensili.



si ma la fai troppo semplice.
il problema è che non c'è lavoro (o comunque la domanda di lavoro è tipo tripla rispetto ai posti disponibili)
E una buona fetta di giovani è ormai tagliato fuori o quasi dal mondo del lavoro, purtroppo.

Dicono che col reddito di cittadinanaza ti aiutano a trovare un lavoro.
Belle parole.
Pure la "Garanzia giovani" sulla carta ti doveva aprire un portone sul mondo del lavoro.
Peccato non sia cosi'. O almeno è cosi' per 10 persone su 100, forse.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Invece se falliranno così catastroficamente come voi Nostradamus prevedete mi lamentero' eccome. Io non sono di nessun partito, non difendo nessuno a prescindere, non voto nessuno per partito preso.
> A differenza di altri invece che votano lega o Berlusconi perché sono "di destra" o PD perché sono "di sinistra" e magari non leggono nemmeno i programmi elettorali.



il fallimento è sicuro e farò festa fino al 2040


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il fallimento è sicuro e farò festa fino al 2040


Io invece è 20 anni che vedo fallimenti e un Italia in condizioni disastrose ma non faccio festa, mi dispero. Questa è la differenza tra un cittadino responsabile ed un tifoso di partito. Ma d altronde leggendo i tuoi interventi non mi aspettavo niente di diverso.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io invece è 20 anni che vedo fallimenti e un Italia in condizioni disastrose ma non faccio festa, mi dispero. Questa è la differenza tra un cittadino responsabile ed un tifoso di partito. Ma d altronde leggendo i tuoi interventi non mi aspettavo niente di diverso.



vedremo, vi aspetto al varco, i 5 stalle hanno vinto una battaglia, ma non la guerra, il cdx lasci perdere e li faccia governare, opposizione durissima ed ostruzionismo su tutto per logorarli come con prodi nel 2006


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> vedremo, vi aspetto al varco, i 5 stalle hanno vinto una battaglia, ma non la guerra, il cdx lasci perdere e li faccia governare, opposizione durissima ed ostruzionismo su tutto per logorarli come con prodi nel 2006


Bhe, di sicuro a te interessa prima di tutto il bene del paese. Meglio non addentrarsi in un dibattito con presupposti del genere. Buona giornata e buona continuazione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Secondo i dati quasi definitivi il cdx ha battuto il m5s di 1,5 mln di voti sia alla camera che al senato


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi, riassumendo, chi diavolo governerà?

Homepage del corriere: Salvini dice che governeranno loro, Di Maio che è ovvio che siano invece loro.

Ma solo in Italia ste cose? Ma come c... è possibile?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, riassumendo, chi diavolo governerà?
> 
> Homepage del corriere: Salvini dice che governeranno loro, Di Maio che è ovvio che siano invece loro.
> 
> Ma solo in Italia ste cose? Ma come c... è possibile?



Legge elettorale fatta da minorati mentali.

Se quella di prima era "porcellum", questa è "porconem".


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, riassumendo, chi diavolo governerà?
> 
> Homepage del corriere: Salvini dice che governeranno loro, Di Maio che è ovvio che siano invece loro.
> 
> Ma solo in Italia ste cose? Ma come c... è possibile?



L hanno fatto apposta con questa legge elettorale , il movimento ha stravinto ma non possono governare . 
Hanno fatto una legge che premia le coalizioni apposta perché il movimento non si coalizza


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Contento? Sono D-I-S-P-E-R-A-T-O. Per me Salvini è il peggio del peggio che mai potesse accadere.



quoto.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L hanno fatto apposta con questa legge elettorale , il movimento ha stravinto ma non possono governare .
> Hanno fatto una legge che premia le coalizioni apposta perché il movimento non si coalizza





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Legge elettorale fatta da minorati mentali.
> 
> Se quella di prima era "porcellum", questa è "porconem".




Quindi, hanno vinto ma in realtà non hanno vinto? che bel paese il Belpaese 

Quindi sono elezioni che si potevano anche evitare, non vedo quante possibilità ci fossero che non vincesse la coalizione del Cdx


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L hanno fatto apposta con questa legge elettorale , il movimento ha stravinto ma non possono governare .
> Hanno fatto una legge che premia le coalizioni apposta perché il movimento non si coalizza



Scusa Lollo, ma in qual nazione dove non esiste il ballottaggio (contro cui i 5S hanno votato in massa al referendum) un partito col 32% può governare DA SOLO?

Mi spaice ma sono i 5S a non avere chiarezza su questo..

Se volevano governare dovevano turarsi il naso e dire si al referendum, così come è adesso è normale si premino le coalizioni, ma non è mica perché è contro 5 stelle...era così anche ai tempi dell'ulivo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi, hanno vinto ma in realtà non hanno vinto? che bel paese il Belpaese
> 
> Quindi sono elezioni che si potevano anche evitare, non vedo quante possibilità ci fossero che non vincesse la coalizione del Cdx



Hanno vinto ma non possono governare perchè i vecchi parrucconi piuttosto che mollare la seggiola si farebbero sparare. 

E adesso pur di non dar la possibilità ai 5stelle di fare il governo il CDX raccatterà i voti a caso che poi gli si ritorceranno contro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi, hanno vinto ma in realtà non hanno vinto? che bel paese il Belpaese
> 
> Quindi sono elezioni che si potevano anche evitare, non vedo quante possibilità ci fossero che non vincesse la coalizione del Cdx



Hanno vinto come risultato relativo (sono palesemente il primo partito) il problema è che non entra mai nella zucca delle persone che siamo (ahinoi?) una repubblica p-a-r-l-a-m-e-n-t-a-r-e quindi non contano i voti che hai relativi conta solo chi ha la maggioranza in parlamento...e in questa logica il gruppo parlamentare più ampio sarà il CDX..


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Legge elettorale fatta da minorati mentali.
> 
> Se quella di prima era "porcellum", questa è "porconem".





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa Lollo, ma in qual nazione dove non esiste il ballottaggio (contro cui i 5S hanno votato in massa al referendum) un partito col 32% può governare DA SOLO?
> 
> Mi spaice ma sono i 5S a non avere chiarezza su questo..
> 
> Se volevano governare dovevano turarsi il naso e dire si al referendum, così come è adesso è normale si premino le coalizioni, ma non è mica perché è contro 5 stelle...era così anche ai tempi dell'ulivo...



Vero, ma concordi sul fatto che sia assurdo che non possa governare l'unico partito che ha preso minimo il doppio dei voti di qualunque altro?

Cioè... l' Italia la comanderà un partito che ha votato soltanto 1 persona su 10, se non sarà un governo 5 stelle. Ancora più assurdo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma concordi sul fatto che sia assurdo che non possa governare l'unico partito che ha preso minimo il doppio dei voti di qualunque altro?
> 
> Cioè... l' Italia la comanderà un partito che ha votato soltanto 1 persona su 10, se non sarà un governo 5 stelle. Ancora più assurdo.



Non è assurdo, sulla scheda elettorale era ben chiaro che quella di CDX era una COALIZIONE, non vi era nessun inganno...
E ad oggi i 5S rappresentano il 32% degli elettori mentre il CDX il 37% quindi sono maggioranza in parlamento..
Vorrei far notare oltretutto la divisione del paese in due tronconi perché i 5S al nord hanno preso una manciata di collegi mentre il CDX ha fatto il pieno..il M5S invece ha stravinto al sud con dati che manco la DC


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Se i 5 stelle vanno al governo, entro 2-3 anni ci troviamo in un baratro che voi neanche immaginate, peggio di quello in cui eravamo con Berlusconi. Che qualcuno ci aiuti.


Attenzione: la palla di vetro comprata al negozio cinese non è attendibile per prevedere il futuro di una nazione. Ripeto non è attendibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Comunque il fuorionda tra Salvini, Fitto e Meloni ha anticipato TUTTO.
Salvini sopra nano, pieno totale dei collegi M5s al sud, PD sotto al 20%.

Più clamoroso di uno spoiler di Game of Thrones!


----------



## Dexter (5 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> vedremo, vi aspetto al varco, i 5 stalle hanno vinto una battaglia, ma non la guerra, il cdx lasci perdere e li faccia governare, opposizione durissima ed ostruzionismo su tutto per logorarli come con prodi nel 2006


 certo che di ritardati mentali è pieno eh 
PS non ho votato m5s ma spero facciano bene per il bene del mio paese  ribadisco, ritardato, vergognati.


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> certo che di ritardati mentali è pieno eh
> PS non ho votato m5s ma spero facciano bene per il bene del mio paese  ribadisco, ritardato, vergognati.


Ed ecco perché ho deciso di non rispondergli più. Il problema è che ce ne sono troppi così. Troppi.


----------



## davoreb (5 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo è andata come immaginavo, a questo punto preferivo vincessero i cinque stelle.

L'Italia ha bisogno di sane riforme che nessuno può fare in quanto non può esserci nessun governo, nessuno ha la maggioranza. Un governo Lega + M5S non è immaginabile.

Berlusconi a 90 anni si prende il 15% di voti è surreale, se avesse nominato un sostituto presentabile la CDX poteva arrivare al 50% facilmente.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

*Prima proiezione la7 Lombardia: 
-Fontana (cdx) 45,1% 
-Gori (csx) 29,3% 
-Violi (m5s) 21,5% 
-Rosati (Leu) 1,7% 
-Altri 2,4%*


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Marzo 2018)

Due cose:

1) Lasciate stare le percentuali e aspettate l'assegnazione dei seggi, non siamo in un proporzionale puro. Ci sono i collegi uninominali.

2) Di Maio va dicendo da mesi che parlerà con tutti. Ha già aperto sull'elezione dei presidenti delle camere. In un sistema in cui devi allearti per forza, tutti abbandoneranno le dichiarazioni identitarie e cominceranno a trattare, compresi i 5S, che sanno benissimo che da soli non vanno da nessuna parte. Potrebbe venir fuori anche Lega-PD-FI, per assurdo. Può venir fuori di tutto. Non date nulla per scontato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

*La Stampa riporta una frase di Silvio Berlusconi rilasciata al suo staff: " La sconfitta dipende solo dal fatto che io non ero candidato".*


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa riporta una frase di Silvio Berlusconi rilasciata al suo staff: " La sconfitta dipende solo dal fatto che io non ero candidato".*


Il solito megalomane.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa riporta una frase di Silvio Berlusconi rilasciata al suo staff: " La sconfitta dipende solo dal fatto che io non ero candidato".*



Ha ragione


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Invece se falliranno così catastroficamente come voi Nostradamus prevedete mi lamentero' eccome. Io non sono di nessun partito, non difendo nessuno a prescindere, non voto nessuno per partito preso.
> A differenza di altri invece che votano lega o Berlusconi perché sono "di destra" o PD perché sono "di sinistra" e magari non leggono nemmeno i programmi elettorali.



Beh io li ho letti per sommi capi i programmi elettorali, e dato che a me interessa soprattutto il settore della sanità, ho votato Pd. I 5 stelle sono degli incompetenti e degli ignoranti a mio parere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa riporta una frase di Silvio Berlusconi rilasciata al suo staff: " La sconfitta dipende solo dal fatto che io non ero candidato".*



Già sentita..

Che dire..ormai è talmente fuso che nemmeno dopo un cazzotto nei denti si ridesta..da internare...

Glielo dico io: la sua discesa in campo sto giro ha fatto perdere voti a FI perché alcuni elettori dopo aver visto il modo imbarazzante in cui era ridotto hanno deciso di non votarlo più


----------



## DrHouse (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L hanno fatto apposta con questa legge elettorale , il movimento ha stravinto ma non possono governare .
> Hanno fatto una legge che premia le coalizioni apposta perché il movimento non si coalizza





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa Lollo, ma in qual nazione dove non esiste il ballottaggio (contro cui i 5S hanno votato in massa al referendum) un partito col 32% può governare DA SOLO?
> 
> Mi spaice ma sono i 5S a non avere chiarezza su questo..
> 
> Se volevano governare dovevano turarsi il naso e dire si al referendum, così come è adesso è normale si premino le coalizioni, ma non è mica perché è contro 5 stelle...era così anche ai tempi dell'ulivo...



concordo con [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]

non amo particolarmente la legge elettorale, ma credo che la soglia del 40% sia l'ultimo dei problemi.
non capisco perchè infatti un partito (o una coalizione) col 30% voglia avere la certezza di governare 5 anni.
solo qui succede.

per 50 anni in Italia, e ancora oggi in Europa, prima dei risultati la certezza di un governo non c'è, e viene fatto tutto post voto.
e non mi pare che l'economia, la crescita, ecc... ne abbiano risentito.
solo Renzi e qualcun altro hanno questa fissa del sapere prima quale sarà il governo.

a mio parere, le stupidaggini della legge elettorale sono due: la mancanza di voto disgiunto tra proporzionale e uninominale, e il valore delle coalizioni nei collegi uninominali, dove dovrebbe valere il peso del singolo partito.

con questi due accorgimenti, credo oggi staremmo parlando di un governo 5 stelle, con maggioranza assoluta dei seggi.
e parlo da non simpatizzante pentastellato.

non è che una legge elettorale debba andarmi bene solo quando vince la mia parte.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa riporta una frase di Silvio Berlusconi rilasciata al suo staff: " La sconfitta dipende solo dal fatto che io non ero candidato".*





7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha ragione



vero.
la Juve c'ha perso una Champions, per giocare senza Nedved...


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa riporta una frase di Silvio Berlusconi rilasciata al suo staff: " La sconfitta dipende solo dal fatto che io non ero candidato".*



ma alla fine le ha alzate le pensioni a mille lire o no?


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Questo discorso, se Salvini come predica avesse a cuore prima di tutto il bene degli italiani, non dovrebbe fargli ne caldo ne freddo. Fare finalmente una legge elettorale decente e costituzionale dovrebbe essere la sua priorità, invece la sua priorità e che il centro destra governi. Che poi voglio proprio vedere come fa a governare con il 52% all opposizione.



Attenzione che non devi vedere le percentuali ma i seggi: ad esempio il Pd ha più percentuale della LN ma dovrebbe avere meno seggi perché il pd è arrivato primo da pochissime parti.
Poi fattori come Udc già coalizzato con centrodestra ma parecchi dell'udc candidati con il Pd come appunto Casini. La Bonino entrerà, ce la vedo diventare leghista sfegatata penso che non abbia mai fatto opposizione vera dopo il 1994 io che ho la memoria lunga me la ricordo bushiana che voleva la guerra agli islamici a tutti i costi. E i voltagabbana grillini che rappresentano lo zero percentuale della volontà popolare ma non esiste il vincolo di mandato purtroppo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

voglio proprio vedere chi sono questi 41 nomi Salvini 
paga Silvio !??


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Marzo 2018)

L unica cosa che mi spaventa è la voglia dei 5 stelle e di Salvini di uscire dall’ euro e dall europa.

Ma in fondo io sono un poveraccio e non mi cambierà la vita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

il M5S non vuole uscire dall'Europa ma cambiare i trattati 
giustamente direi! 
visto che sono per dei privati che speculano sulle nostre vite 

una banca pubblica non mi farebbe schifo x dire
così ritorniamo al passato.. ce l'hanno tolta tra l'altro senza discuterne al Parlamento

oppure va bene quello che stava facendo il PD? 
cioè privatizzare per diminuire il debito 
per poi dopo 1/2 mesi battere un nuovo record del debito ?
che tra l'altro aumenterà sempre con questo sistema truffaldino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma ancora non ci sono dati UFFICIALI sui seggi? Cioè, vedo che ci sono ancora scrutini in corso?

Questa cosa è ridicola...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non ci sono dati UFFICIALI sui seggi? Cioè, vedo che ci sono ancora scrutini in corso?
> 
> Questa cosa è ridicola...



va bhe per i voti dall'estero 
non erano ancora stati assegnati il personale 
fai te XD

stanzino vuoto e sacca con le lettere sopra il tavolo


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Marzo 2018)

*Renzi si dimette dalla guida del partito democratico: "Farò il semplice senatore, il mio successore sarà eletto con le primarie. Non siamo disposti a inciuci, staremo all'opposizione"*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Renzi si dimette dalla guida del partito democratico: "Farò il semplice senatore, il mio successore sarà eletto con le primarie. Non siamo disposti a inciuci, staremo all'opposizione"*


C'è da fidarsi in tutto quello che dice, come no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Quindi sti falliti del Pd stanno da soli ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Renzi si dimette dalla guida del partito democratico: "Farò il semplice senatore, il mio successore sarà eletto con le primarie. Non siamo disposti a inciuci, staremo all'opposizione"*



Ha detto esplicitamente che le sue dimissioni saranno attive solo DOPO la formazione del nuovo governo, per impedire inciuci e alleanze minoritarie con i 5S.

Non mi fido ma se lui e Salvini dicono il vero, non restano che nuove elezioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non ci sono dati UFFICIALI sui seggi? Cioè, vedo che ci sono ancora scrutini in corso?
> 
> Questa cosa è ridicola...



Lo scrutinio è sicuramente finito, il ritardo in alcuni colleghi è dovuto probabilmente a schede contestate che devono essere valutate più attentamente e che ritardano l'ufficialità dei risultati


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Quindi il movimento con il 34% non può governare i cessi +Salvini hanno un ammanco di 60 voti per governare e la Sinistra non esiste. 

Bene , ottima legge elettorale


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi il movimento con il 34% non può governare i cessi +Salvini hanno un ammanco di 60 voti per governare e la Sinistra non esiste.
> 
> Bene , ottima legge elettorale



Infatti se non si fa un accordo Lega-5s ( salvini in questo momento è a pochi voti da essere premier, dubito rinunci a tutto per allearsi con i 5 stelle) penso che l'unico scenario sia quello di un governo tecnico che cambi la legge elettorale per tornare al voto il prima possibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Comunque così é per ricordarci tutti che il Pd preso per il culo giustamente da tutti ha una percentuale più alta sia di Forza Italia che della Lega


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque così é per ricordarci tutti che il Pd preso per il culo giustamente da tutti ha una percentuale più alta sia di Forza Italia che della Lega



cosa non hai capito ancora della parola coalizione?


----------



## Dexter (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi il movimento con il 34% non può governare i cessi +Salvini hanno un ammanco di 60 voti per governare e la Sinistra non esiste.
> 
> Bene , ottima legge elettorale


 ma in che paese siamo? Assurdo. Io a sto punto spero in un'allenza impossibile Salvini+M5S. Berlusconi e Renzi con i loro partiti DEVONO starne fuori, ma figuriamoci se la Lega si stacca dalla coalizione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Infatti se non si fa un accordo Lega-5s ( salvini in questo momento è a pochi voti da essere premier, dubito rinunci a tutto per allearsi con i 5 stelle) penso che l'unico scenario sia quello di un governo tecnico che cambi la legge elettorale per tornare al voto il prima possibile



Quello che dovevano fare la scorsa legislatura in pratica 
Come è andata a finire però?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> cosa non hai capito ancora della parola coalizione?



No io ho capito tutto , io oggi sono un uomo felice


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No io ho capito tutto , io oggi sono un uomo felice



allora non ti lamentare


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma i dati sui seggi? Sono essenziali per capirci qualcosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> allora non ti lamentare



E chi si lamenta , il M5S è come se avesse vinto una finale di Champions 4-0  non avrei mai immaginato neanche nelle mie più rosee aspettative .


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E chi si lamenta , il M5S è come se avesse vinto una finale di Champions 4-0  non avrei mai immaginato neanche nelle mie più rosee aspettative .



Una cosa non esclude l'altra
Sei stato premiato oltre le aspettative
EPPURE
Ti lamenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra
> Sei stato premiato oltre le aspettative
> EPPURE
> Ti lamenti



Ma chi si lamenta ??  . 
Questa sera ho pure un buon puntello con una  meglio di così ...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chi si lamenta ??  .
> Questa sera ho pure un buon puntello con una  meglio di così ...



Niente, non ce la fai proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Niente, non ce la fai proprio.



Oggi ho pure saltato il video ufficiale ho molto tempo libero


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi ho pure saltato il video ufficiale ho molto tempo libero



Buon per te. In bocca al lupo allora.


----------



## sballotello (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chi si lamenta ??  .
> Questa sera ho pure un buon puntello con una  meglio di così ...



la Raggi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> la Raggi?



E magari  , quella me la sdraierei adesso. 
Però nel mentre voglio che mi dica “ le partecipate “


----------



## patriots88 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque così é per ricordarci tutti che il Pd preso per il culo giustamente da tutti ha una percentuale più alta sia di Forza Italia che della Lega



ma per piacere su
la lega ha preso il 17
e il pd 18
il PARTITO DEMOCRATICO che prende quanto la Lega.

Suvvia è una debacle senza precedenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma per piacere su
> la lega ha preso il 17
> e il pd 18
> il PARTITO DEMOCRATICO che prende quanto la Lega.
> ...



No ma mica li sto difendendo è  sia chiaro .... era una constatazione


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

- ForzaItalia non è affatto crollata, soprattutto al Nord; se si considerano le elezioni europee in cui prese il 16% oggi è al 14%, solo 2 punti in meno.

- La sinistra non è crollata affatto come dicono quasi ovunque, essendo il m5s di sinistra. 
Tra l'altro ha ottenuto un ottimo risultato proprio per la defluenza degli elettori dal PD. Come io e tanti altri avevano già previsto il m5s è destinato ad essere il partito della sinistra spodestando il PD, è nato apposta per questo.

- Salvini proverà a formare un governo ma non ha i numeri, il CDX non ce la farà nemmeno presentando Maroni od altri candidati più trasversali - le lobby non possono permetterlo.

- Il PD ridimensionato è l'ago della bilancia nella formazione del prossimo governo: e come è naturale che sia sorreggerà un governo M5S. 
L'inciucio sorprenderà solo gli ingenui che credono alle favole. E allora vai con più immigrazione clandestina; banche che pignorano i conti correnti e le case; armi sequestrate ai cittadini; crimine che dilaga ovunque; ripianamento del debito a forza massima; nuove tasse e impoverimento definitivo degli Italiani.
Questo sì andrà bene alle lobby che ringraziano i votanti grillini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> - ForzaItalia non è affatto crollata, soprattutto al Nord; se si considerano le elezioni europee in cui prese il 16% oggi è al 14%, solo 2 punti in meno.
> 
> - La sinistra non è crollata affatto come dicono quasi ovunque, essendo il m5s di sinistra.
> Tra l'altro ha ottenuto un ottimo risultato proprio per la defluenza degli elettori dal PD. Come io e tanti altri avevano già previsto il m5s è destinato ad essere il partito della sinistra spodestando il PD, è nato apposta per questo.
> ...



Clorreranno i ponti, cavallette e le vostre madri verranno stuprate da cloni di Di Maio .
Un giorno vi sveglierete e la vostra faccia sarà piena di brufoli e la città sarà invasa da Di Battisti che sequestreranno tutte le altre donne e ne faranno schiave del loro Dio Grillo. 

Poi dopo 3 giorni dalla morte l eletto risorgerà e punirà con animale ferocia i figli maschi primogeniti a cui verrà amputato il pollice destro. Andate in pace .


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma Feltri è malato o ubriaco?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Marzo 2018)

Anche Meluzzi la pensa come me. "M5S immigrazionista ... scenario voluto dalle elite europee ... continuità con il peggiore PD"


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque così é per ricordarci tutti che il Pd preso per il culo giustamente da tutti ha una percentuale più alta sia di Forza Italia che della Lega



In Realtà il PD ha meno seggi in parlamento della Lega sia alla camera che al senato


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Feltri è malato o ubriaco?



Ho pensato la stessa roba!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

Comunque oggi a conteggi dei seggi uninominali fatti avevo ragione io, anche al CDX per governare mancano un botto di seggi esattamente come per il M5S. 

Questo dimostra che quando fu fatta questa legge e tutti noi gridavamo allo scandalo perchè fatta appositamente contro il M5S qualcuno di voi additava le persone come complottasti, ecco qui la risposta dei fatti che non mente mai. 

Chi aveva ragione ? a conti fatti c'è un partito che non ha solo vinto le elezioni ha distrutto tutto ed è arrivato al 34% e non può governare. 

Io lo dico nuovamente e faccio il mio pronostico per le prossime elezioni visto che da 15 anni ci prendo sempre , *alle prossime elezioni il M5S si prende il 40% e si prenderà anche tutto il Nord. *

Continuate cosi, continuate con i TG, con i Thread inventati con spelacchio con rimborsopoli con gli scontrini e le scie chimiche.. continuate cosi che la gente non è scema e spingerete il M5S ad oltre il 40%. 

Continuate a dire che il Sud ha votato con percentuali bulgare solo perchè il reddito di cittadinanza è assistenzialismo.. continuate... Chi scrive queste cose non ha capito nulla di come funziona il reddito di cittadinanza. 

Comunque ripeto, ogni post, ogni Thread, ogni tg o giornale che quotidianamente inventa una notizia sul M5S solo per denigrarne il lavoro non fa altro che rafforzare la loro posizione e distruggere la credibilità degli avversari politici. 

Continuate pure che tanto quelli sono incompetenti..


----------



## DrHouse (6 Marzo 2018)

se Renzi non bluffa e il PD non si associa a una maggioranza, siamo in uno stallo.
è l'unica forza che può evitare il nuovo voto.

e 56 seggi non sono pochi, non si può pensare a un così alto numero di voltagabbana, soprattutto ad inizio mandato.

io direi di stare attenti alle sorprese.
nell'81 andò al governo Spadolini col 3%, e nell'84 Craxi con l'11.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> se Renzi non bluffa e il PD non si associa a una maggioranza, siamo in uno stallo.
> è l'unica forza che può evitare il nuovo voto.
> 
> e 56 seggi non sono pochi, non si può pensare a un così alto numero di voltagabbana, soprattutto ad inizio mandato.
> ...



Razionalmente chi può appoggiare i 5stelle per il governo ? la vedo dura..


----------



## DrHouse (6 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Razionalmente chi può appoggiare i 5stelle per il governo ? la vedo dura..



io a un governo 5S-PD di scopo a un certo punto ci speravo.
per quelle che devono essere le loro posizioni anti-attaccamento alle poltrone, avrebbero potuto fare un governo a tempo, con alcuni obiettivi comuni da realizzare, e poi voto ad esaurimento delle visioni condivise.

ma Renzi non si dimette per evitare ciò (che senza di lui sarebbe stato molto più facile).
e te lo dice un fesso: resta al timone perchè in fondo spera di essere ripescato (non lui, ma qualcuno dei suoi) da Mattarella in questa fase di stallo. 
in fondo, c'è un leader non molto alto di statura che resta sornione in attesa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque oggi a conteggi dei seggi uninominali fatti avevo ragione io, anche al CDX per governare mancano un botto di seggi esattamente come per il M5S.
> 
> Questo dimostra che quando fu fatta questa legge e tutti noi gridavamo allo scandalo perchè fatta appositamente contro il M5S qualcuno di voi additava le persone come complottasti, ecco qui la risposta dei fatti che non mente mai.
> 
> ...



Ma scusa Lollo, ancora con questo discorso..io capisco il tuo disappunto, ma in italia con nessuna legge qualcuno ha mai governato da solo con il 32%...
Se i 5S sono soli non è colpa degli altri..è una loro strategia per non sporcarsi le mani con i partiti (ed è legittima)..

Ma non esiste alcuna soluzione che dia a chi ha solo il 32% di governare..servirebbe sennò un premio di maggioranza mostruoso, che proprio i 5 stelle hanno sempre definito incostituzionale..

Quindi come se ne esce? 

Per me l'unica sarebbe Salvini che fa un atto di responsabilità e in cambio di alcune concessioni al suo programma (annullamento legge fornero e leggi nuove sull'immigrazione) appoggi il Governo 5S


----------



## Devil man (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa Lollo, ancora con questo discorso..io capisco il tuo disappunto, ma in italia con nessuna legge qualcuno ha mai governato da solo con il 32%...
> Se i 5S sono soli non è colpa degli altri..è una loro strategia per non sporcarsi le mani con i partiti (ed è legittima)..
> 
> Ma non esiste alcuna soluzione che dia a chi ha solo il 32% di governare..servirebbe sennò un premio di maggioranza mostruoso, che proprio i 5 stelle hanno sempre definito incostituzionale..
> ...



Salvini non cederà mai ora che è capo del centro destra e lo ha già ribadito.. non tradirà la fiducia di molti italiani che lo hanno appoggiato alleandosi con altri partiti...


----------



## DrHouse (6 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Salvini non cederà mai ora che è capo del centro destra e lo ha già ribadito.. non tradirà la fiducia di molti italiani che lo hanno appoggiato alleandosi con altri partiti...



in verità, molti italiani lo hanno votato per i due argomenti citati da Milanforever (cancellazione fornero e legge immigrazione).
dovesse fare un passo indietro affinchè queste due cose vengano fatte, guadagnerebbe ancora più consenso.

e lo dico da non leghista, da non pentastellato, e da scettico sul fatto che si possa al momento eliminare la legge fornero (per la mancanza di coperture) e che si possa trovare una soluzione semplicistica al tema immigrazione (la legge bossi fini l'ha fatta la lega, non propriamente un partito xenofilo... il problema è pratico, non propriamente legislativo)


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Salvini non cederà mai ora che è capo del centro destra e lo ha già ribadito.. non tradirà la fiducia di molti italiani che lo hanno appoggiato alleandosi con altri partiti...





DrHouse ha scritto:


> in verità, molti italiani lo hanno votato per i due argomenti citati da Milanforever (cancellazione fornero e legge immigrazione).
> dovesse fare un passo indietro affinchè queste due cose vengano fatte, guadagnerebbe ancora più consenso.
> 
> e lo dico da non leghista, da non pentastellato, e da scettico sul fatto che si possa al momento eliminare la legge fornero (per la mancanza di coperture) e che si possa trovare una soluzione semplicistica al tema immigrazione (la legge bossi fini l'ha fatta la lega, non propriamente un partito xenofilo... il problema è pratico, non propriamente legislativo)



Cito entrambi e vi invito a riflettere su un dettaglio, Salvini ha un'occasione unica per fare qualcosa di utile e di rispondere ai SUOI elettori, se il CDX non potesse fare maggioranze è chiaro che a quel punto non si tratterebbe più di tradire la coalizione, dato che con la coalizione non governi..
Quei due punti che dicevo stanno anche nel programma dei 5S quindi non sarebbe difficile trovare un accordo..

Ci sarebbe l'occasione per due forze considerate "populiste" di mostrarsi invece responsabili di fronte agli elettori

Ultimo aspetto, Salvini a capo del CDX è una mezza bufala e lo sa anche lui..Berlusconi non farà mai la stampella, pretenderà di dettare l'agenda ben sapendo che alla fine col suo 14% rimane arbitro delle sorti di un governo ipotetico..Salvini ha molto più da fidarsi di 2-3 punti concordati coi 5S che non di un governo con quel bugiardo cronico di Berlusconi che mai e poi mai farà il secondo


----------



## DrHouse (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cito entrambi e vi invito a riflettere su un dettaglio, Salvini ha un'occasione unica per fare qualcosa di utile e di rispondere ai SUOI elettori, se il CDX non potesse fare maggioranze è chiaro che a quel punto non si tratterebbe più di tradire la coalizione, dato che con la coalizione non governi..
> Quei due punti che dicevo stanno anche nel programma dei 5S quindi non sarebbe difficile trovare un accordo..
> 
> Ci sarebbe l'occasione per due forze considerate "populiste" di mostrarsi invece responsabili di fronte agli elettori
> ...



io concordo con te, sia sulla questione Salvini, sia sul possibile accordo tra le due forze, e lo dico da non simpatizzante, cerco solo di analizzare la situazione.

va detto però che Salvini abbandonando il centro destra moderato per i cinque stelle perderebbe la possibilità di accordi futuri in ottica elezioni.
senza questo non potrebbe mai replicare i numeri attuali di parlamentari (non prenderebbe mai collegi uninominali senza alleanze).


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque oggi a conteggi dei seggi uninominali fatti avevo ragione io, anche al CDX per governare mancano un botto di seggi esattamente come per il M5S.
> 
> Questo dimostra che quando fu fatta questa legge e tutti noi gridavamo allo scandalo perchè fatta appositamente contro il M5S qualcuno di voi additava le persone come complottasti, ecco qui la risposta dei fatti che non mente mai.
> 
> ...



Guarda, io al sud ci vivo e mi posso permettere di riportarti il pensiero che girava in testa un pò a tutti .
Alla domanda che a volte facevo ad amici, conoscenti ,colleghi circa il voto mi rispondevano grosso modo tutti cosi : ' questo non se ne parla, da questo Dio ci scansi, da quello Dio ci protegga...... diamo fiducia a questi ragazzi!!'.
Il sud votando il M5S sta URLANDO che si è ROTTO e ha deciso di svoltare.
Ce la faremo? Non lo sa nessuno ma meglio morire provandoci che dare spazio ai soliti noti.
Il M5S comunque è deriso e sbeffeggiato dagli stessi colleghi e dagli addetti ai lavori ma sarebbe ora di piantarla perchè offendendo questo partito si offende il popolo italiano che li ha votati.
In italia del resto è sempre la solita musica : quando qualcuno prova e pestare i piedi ai soliti noti con una spallata vorrebbero buttarti giù nel burrone.


----------



## PM3 (6 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> in verità, molti italiani lo hanno votato per i due argomenti citati da Milanforever (cancellazione fornero e legge immigrazione).
> dovesse fare un passo indietro affinchè queste due cose vengano fatte, guadagnerebbe ancora più consenso.
> 
> e lo dico da non leghista, da non pentastellato, e da scettico sul fatto che si possa al momento eliminare la legge fornero (per la mancanza di coperture) e che si possa trovare una soluzione semplicistica al tema immigrazione (la legge bossi fini l'ha fatta la lega, non propriamente un partito xenofilo... il problema è pratico, non propriamente legislativo)



Il primo punto dell'agenda di Salvini è la rimodulazione dei trattati internazionali con il superamento del 3% (che solo l'Italia segue alla lettera) e abolizione del Fiscal Compat.
I Cinque stelle sarebbero disposti ad accettare?
I Cinque stelle ritirerebbero la loro squadra di governo per formarne una nuova con la lega?
Io penso di no.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Il primo punto dell'agenda di Salvini è la rimodulazione dei trattati internazionali con il superamento del 3% (che solo l'Italia segue alla lettera) e abolizione del Fiscal Compat.
> I Cinque stelle sarebbero disposti ad accettare?
> I Cinque stelle ritirerebbero la loro squadra di governo per formarne una nuova con la lega?
> Io penso di no.



in teoria, se la scelta sarebbe tra realizzare due obiettivi e realizzarne zero, si dovrebbe scegliere la prima opzione. ma in politica nessuno fa così.

io non credo per nulla alla alleanza Lega-5Stelle, nè tantomeno la invoco.
ho solo espresso un parere spiccio su una possibilità, che non credo sarà realizzata.

in questo momento credo siano queste le situazioni:

- Salvini spera di ottenere il mandato esplorativo in virtù dei seggi di coalizione
- i Cinque Stelle sperano che Salvini non trovi numeri e sperano in una alleanza di scopo col PD
- Berlusconi e Renzi sono entrambi delusi e perdenti, e l'unica cosa che possono sperare è che Mattarella chieda un governo responsabile e moderato, ma non hanno numeri nè possibilità di trovare alleati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io concordo con te, sia sulla questione Salvini, sia sul possibile accordo tra le due forze, e lo dico da non simpatizzante, cerco solo di analizzare la situazione.
> 
> va detto però che Salvini abbandonando il centro destra moderato per i cinque stelle perderebbe la possibilità di accordi futuri in ottica elezioni.
> senza questo non potrebbe mai replicare i numeri attuali di parlamentari (non prenderebbe mai collegi uninominali senza alleanze).



Infatti credo il problema per salvini sia più di carattere locale che politico..
Nel territorio la Lega gopverna moltissimi comuni, province e regioni grazie anche all'appoggio di FI che a differenza degli elettori mai perdonerebbe un atto di responsabilità della Lega verso i 5S..

La cosa buffa però è che si ritiene di responsabilità sempre e solo un governo ad agenda PD...il che per me è intollerabile..

Vedremo...l'ipotesi più probabile resta nuove elezioni, ma anche qui, immaginare una squadra di governo che faccia la legge elettorale..boh..FI+PD era certo prima del voto, ma con questi risultati non ce la fanno manco volendo..e comunque un loro inciucio alle prossime elezioni porta il M5S al 40% e la Lega al 25%


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa Lollo, ancora con questo discorso..io capisco il tuo disappunto, ma in italia con nessuna legge qualcuno ha mai governato da solo con il 32%...
> Se i 5S sono soli non è colpa degli altri..è una loro strategia per non sporcarsi le mani con i partiti (ed è legittima)..
> 
> Ma non esiste alcuna soluzione che dia a chi ha solo il 32% di governare..servirebbe sennò un premio di maggioranza mostruoso, che proprio i 5 stelle hanno sempre definito incostituzionale..
> ...



sono gli obrobri di questa legge elettorale,spero in una nuova che permetta governabilita'


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me l'unica sarebbe Salvini che fa un atto di responsabilità e in cambio di alcune concessioni al suo programma (annullamento legge fornero e leggi nuove sull'immigrazione) appoggi il Governo 5S



Unica via.


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> in teoria, se la scelta sarebbe tra realizzare due obiettivi e realizzarne zero, si dovrebbe scegliere la prima opzione. ma in politica nessuno fa così.
> 
> io non credo per nulla alla alleanza Lega-5Stelle, nè tantomeno la invoco.
> ho solo espresso un parere spiccio su una possibilità, che non credo sarà realizzata.
> ...



o si fa un governo di scopo per nuova legge elettorale e si torna a votare


----------



## DrHouse (6 Marzo 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> o si fa un governo di scopo per nuova legge elettorale e si torna a votare



ma tra chi?
il PD con la Lega non va e solo con FI e LeU non ha numeri.
Renzi è rimasto per non far andare il PD coi 5 Stelle, e a meno di desaparecidos non si fa.
Lega e 5 stelle non fanno certo governi per la legge elettorale (hanno due idee diverse), hanno altri punti comuni
altre alleanze non ce ne sono.
solo 5Stelle e Leu che non spostano nulla rispetto alla situazione attuale


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ma tra chi?
> il PD con la Lega non va e solo con FI e LeU non ha numeri.
> Renzi è rimasto per non far andare il PD coi 5 Stelle, e a meno di desaparecidos non si fa.
> Lega e 5 stelle non fanno certo governi per la legge elettorale (hanno due idee diverse), hanno altri punti comuni
> ...



accordo lega 5 stelle solo x andare alle elezioni,altrimenti veramente non se ne esce


----------



## DrHouse (6 Marzo 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> accordo lega 5 stelle solo x andare alle elezioni,altrimenti veramente non se ne esce



e che sistema propongono?
credo abbiano posizioni diverse.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2018)

Se il PD volesse davvero recuperare tutta la credibilità che ha perso dovrebbe dire: "ci alleiamo con i 5Stelle per fare la legge elettorale (secondo le condizioni ovviamente dei grillini), e poi torniamo al voto".


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> e che sistema propongono?
> credo abbiano posizioni diverse.



Per me deve essere interamente proporzionale. Il maggioritario ha senso solo nell'elezione diretta del Premier, e con diversi turni elettorali o almeno uno per il ballottaggio.
I collegi maggioritari cancellano l'espressione del voto, se fossero interamente maggioritari in teoria un partito potrebbe vincerli tutti avendo il 25% dell'elettorato, ma ottenendo il 100% dei seggi.
C'è poi l'insensata suddivisione delle liste che sarebbe fatta per rispettare un carattere di territorialità, ma dato che son decise dai partiti permette aberrazioni come la Boschi in Alto-Adige e gli elettori volendo votare quel partito non possono che adeguarsi. Secondo me le liste dovrebbero coprire molti più collegi, se non essere liste interamente nazionali, con la possibilità di dare una preferenza a chi voglio mentre oggi colui a cui daresti il voto è in un altro collegio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se il PD volesse davvero recuperare tutta la credibilità che ha perso dovrebbe dire: "ci alleiamo con i 5Stelle per fare la legge elettorale (secondo le condizioni ovviamente dei grillini), e poi torniamo al voto".



Ma non può esistere una legge elettorale che garantisca la governabilità. Forzare la governabilità con sistemi artificiosi come il premio di maggioranza è antidemocratico, è dittatura della maggioranza. 
Il problema è che in parlamento si fanno tutti la guerra invece che cooperare.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me deve essere interamente proporzionale. Il maggioritario ha senso solo nell'elezione diretta del Premier, e con diversi turni elettorali o almeno uno per il ballottaggio.
> I collegi maggioritari cancellano l'espressione del voto, se fossero interamente maggioritari in teoria un partito potrebbe vincerli tutti avendo il 25% dell'elettorato, ma ottenendo il 100% dei seggi.
> C'è poi l'insensata suddivisione delle liste che sarebbe fatta per rispettare un carattere di territorialità, ma dato che son decise dai partiti permette aberrazioni come la Boschi in Alto-Adige e gli elettori volendo votare quel partito non possono che adeguarsi. Secondo me le liste dovrebbero coprire molti più collegi, se non essere liste interamente nazionali, con la possibilità di dare una preferenza a chi voglio mentre oggi colui a cui daresti il voto è in un altro collegio.



discordo sul proporzionale puro, a meno che non si faccia su base regionale, per mantenere il carattere di territorialità...
mentre concordo assolutamente sulle vaccate delle candidature in collegi diversi dalla residenza, e aggiungerei anche delle candidature in più collegi, come paracadute.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me deve essere interamente proporzionale. Il maggioritario ha senso solo nell'elezione diretta del Premier, e con diversi turni elettorali o almeno uno per il ballottaggio.
> I collegi maggioritari cancellano l'espressione del voto, se fossero interamente maggioritari in teoria un partito potrebbe vincerli tutti avendo il 25% dell'elettorato, ma ottenendo il 100% dei seggi.
> C'è poi l'insensata suddivisione delle liste che sarebbe fatta per rispettare un carattere di territorialità, ma dato che son decise dai partiti permette aberrazioni come la Boschi in Alto-Adige e gli elettori volendo votare quel partito non possono che adeguarsi. Secondo me le liste dovrebbero coprire molti più collegi, se non essere liste interamente nazionali, con la possibilità di dare una preferenza a chi voglio mentre oggi colui a cui daresti il voto è in un altro collegio.



ma se non c'è maggioranza così figurati col proporzionale


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se il PD volesse davvero recuperare tutta la credibilità che ha perso dovrebbe dire: "ci alleiamo con i 5Stelle per fare la legge elettorale (secondo le condizioni ovviamente dei grillini), e poi torniamo al voto".



Il PD deve starsene buono e fare opposizione e basta. 
Se si allea con i 5S, il PD sparisce definitivamente, altro che credibilità.

Per la legge elettorale la gente ci doveva pensare prima del referendum.


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il PD deve starsene buono e fare opposizione e basta.
> Se si allea con i 5S, il PD sparisce definitivamente, altro che credibilità.
> 
> Per la legge elettorale la gente ci doveva pensare prima del referendum.



sara' quello che fara'...Mattarella ha un compito veramente arduo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

quindi le prossime elezioni saranno tra 6 mesi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Unica via.



Però giustamente qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che la Lega ha tantissime alleanze territoriali che potrebbero saltare a seguito di una mossa del genere..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> sara' quello che fara'...Mattarella ha un compito veramente arduo



Anche individuasse una figura di garanzia, dopo il disastro monti nessun partito ci metterà ma la faccia nell'appoggiare un governo del presidente o di scopo, a meno che non sia solo per fare la legge elettorale..al che PD+CDX potrebbero farlo, ma se tagliano fuori i 5S alle prossime elezioni prendono il 60% da soli..


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il PD deve starsene buono e fare opposizione e basta.
> Se si allea con i 5S, il PD sparisce definitivamente, altro che credibilità.
> 
> Per la legge elettorale la gente ci doveva pensare prima del referendum.



Ma sono assolutamente d'accordo..


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2018)

La piccola e mediocre Italia si merita un governo di populisti che hanno basato la propria campagna elettorale sulla demonizzazione della vecchia classe dirigente ed offrendo, andando ben oltre i regalini propugnati a determinate categorie dai precedenti governi, un reddito assicurato per i fancazzisti (ammesso che la corte dei conti confermi il bene placido sulla farraginosa "raccolta fondi" del M5S).
Nulla di nuovo, fu così col primo Berlusconi, lo starnazzante Bossi, il rottamatore Renzi e l'amante della Le Pen Salvini. Peccato che questi ultimi siano dei fanatici (o almeno tale è parte della sua base, per fortuna Di Maio non è come Di Battista), quindi non mi stupirei se cadessero dopo pochi mesi delegittimati da una condotta dissennata e da una gestione della spesa pubblica folle.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però giustamente qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che la Lega ha tantissime alleanze territoriali che potrebbero saltare a seguito di una mossa del genere..



appunto la questione è come sempre: priorità ai cittadini o ai propri interessi?
l'italia è spaccata in due, nord lega, sud m5s... non c'è soluzione tranne che la collaborazione... anche se al nord storceranno il naso perché la lega collabora con il 5s, e al sud storceranno il naso perché il 5s collabora con la lega


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> appunto la questione è come sempre: priorità ai cittadini o ai propri interessi?
> l'italia è spaccata in due, nord lega, sud m5s... non c'è soluzione tranne che la collaborazione... anche se al nord storceranno il naso perché la lega collabora con il 5s, e al sud storceranno il naso perché il 5s collabora con la lega



Ha più la Lega da rimetterci però..Salvini dovrebbe fare davvero un atto di grande responsabilità..si gioca il futuro politico del suo partito


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha più la Lega da rimetterci però..Salvini dovrebbe fare davvero un atto di grande responsabilità..si gioca il futuro politico del suo partito



beh Salvini avrebbe dei malus, ma anche il plus di scrollarsi di dosso Forza Italia


----------



## PM3 (6 Marzo 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La piccola e mediocre Italia si merita un governo di populisti che hanno basato la propria campagna elettorale sulla demonizzazione della vecchia classe dirigente ed offrendo, andando ben oltre i regalini propugnati a determinate categorie dai precedenti governi, un reddito assicurato per i fancazzisti (ammesso che la corte dei conti confermi il bene placido sulla farraginosa "raccolta fondi" del M5S).
> Nulla di nuovo, fu così col primo Berlusconi, lo starnazzante Bossi, il rottamatore Renzi e l'amante della Le Pen Salvini. Peccato che questi ultimi siano dei fanatici (o almeno tale è parte della sua base, per fortuna Di Maio non è come Di Battista), quindi non mi stupirei se cadessero dopo pochi mesi delegittimati da una condotta dissennata e da una gestione della spesa pubblica folle.



Vivi all'estero?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2018)

Se non c'è una maggioranza, la colpa non è del sistema elettorale, ma della poca credibilità della maggioranza delle forze politiche, a partire da un centrodestra imbarazzante per finire ad un centrosinistra depresso. 
In Italia hanno fallito sia destra che sinistra: questa è la ragione del successo dei 5 stelle; se la destra avesse fatto la destra e la sinistra avesse fatto la sinistra, il M5S non sarebbe mai nato e si sarebbe andati avanti con la storica alternanza di governi di sinistra e di governi di destra. 
Invece no, a sinistra Amato prima, D'Alema e Bersani poi e Renzi infine hanno deciso di imborghesirsi; a destra, invece, come non c'è mai stata una rappresentanza vera nella Prima repubblica, non c'è mai stata nemmeno nella Seconda, tra l'aziendalismo di Berlusconi, i rigurgiti fascisti di Fini e Meloni e la risciacquatura fascistoide della Lega. 



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se il PD volesse davvero recuperare tutta la credibilità che ha perso dovrebbe dire: "ci alleiamo con i 5Stelle per fare la legge elettorale (secondo le condizioni ovviamente dei grillini), e poi torniamo al voto".


Al PD serve Corbyn o Antonio Costa, perché ha perso tutto ciò che aveva di sinistra, diventando praticamente un partito di destra; a causa di questo fallimento tutto l'elettorato di sinistra - me compreso - se n'è scappato dai 5 stelle, che hanno un programma molto più a sinistra dello stesso PD o dei ribelli di Leu. 
La sinistra è uscita con le ossa rotte perché ha smesso di essere tale; le ragioni del fallimento sono molto più profonde, al di là dei semplici numeretti e delle leggi elettorali.


----------



## patriots88 (6 Marzo 2018)

Se il PD si allea coi 5 stelle perde quel poco di elettorato che è rimasto.
idem salvini, se si allea coi 5 stelle perde metà dei suoi elettori.

comunque un governo 5stelle durerebbe 3 mesi.
non sono capaci a governare una città, figuriamoci un paese.


----------



## patriots88 (6 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se non c'è una maggioranza, la colpa non è del sistema elettorale, ma della poca credibilità della maggioranza delle forze politiche, a partire da un centrodestra imbarazzante per finire ad un centrosinistra depresso.
> In Italia hanno fallito sia destra che sinistra: questa è la ragione del successo dei 5 stelle; se la destra avesse fatto la destra e la sinistra avesse fatto la sinistra, il M5S non sarebbe mai nato e si sarebbe andati avanti con la storica alternanza di governi di sinistra e di governi di destra.
> Invece no, a sinistra Amato prima, D'Alema e Bersani poi e Renzi infine hanno deciso di imborghesirsi; a destra, invece, come non c'è mai stata una rappresentanza vera nella Prima repubblica, non c'è mai stata nemmeno nella Seconda, tra l'aziendalismo di Berlusconi, i rigurgiti fascisti di Fini e Meloni e la risciacquatura fascistoide della Lega.
> 
> ...



Al PD per risorgere servirebbe tipo un Kennedy lol
perchè se si ripresentano con i D'alema e Bersani ciao.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il fallimento è sicuro e farò festa fino al 2040



Weeeee eccoti qui, dov’eri sparito ???


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> vedremo, vi aspetto al varco, i 5 stalle hanno vinto una battaglia, ma non la guerra, il cdx lasci perdere e li faccia governare, opposizione durissima ed ostruzionismo su tutto per logorarli come con prodi nel 2006



Tu stai malissimo, pensare al male del paese per una tua lotta personale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Se il PD si allea coi 5 stelle perde quel poco di elettorato che è rimasto.
> idem salvini, se si allea coi 5 stelle perde metà dei suoi elettori.
> 
> comunque un governo 5stelle durerebbe 3 mesi.
> non sono capaci a governare una città, figuriamoci un paese.



Il M5S nelle città che amministra ha aumentato i consensi rispetto alle comunali. 
Basta balle


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tu stai malissimo, pensare al male del paese per una tua lotta personale.



Al male del paese ci ha già pensato chi li ha votati


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Al male del paese ci ha già pensato chi li ha votati



Dai per cortesia, per quanto io possa odiare un partito politico non spererò mai nel tracollo della mia nazione per dire “ vistohhhhhh”

Dai ragazzi non scherziamo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai per cortesia, per quanto io possa odiare un partito politico non spererò mai nel tracollo della mia nazione per dire “ vistohhhhhh”
> 
> Dai ragazzi non scherziamo



Infatti no. 
Ma se hai votato chi ci affonda sei colpevole anche se gli altri non ti dicono "Vistohhh"


----------



## patriots88 (6 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il M5S nelle città che amministra ha aumentato i consensi rispetto alle comunali.
> Basta balle


Se i romani son contenti della Raggi si sono proprio giocati il cervello


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Se i romani son contenti della Raggi si sono proprio giocati il cervello



Sarà , io sono un giorno si e l'altro pure a Roma e non mi sembra di sentire i Romani lamentarsi della Raggi ( ci vorranno anni per sistemare i disastri precedenti ) . 

Poi oh raga, pensatela come volete ma come avete visto voi stessi continuare ad inventare idiozie contro i M5S non ha fatto altro che aiutarli visto che la gente è meno stupida di quello che si pensa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Infatti no.
> Ma se hai votato chi ci affonda sei colpevole anche se gli altri non ti dicono "Vistohhh"



vedremo, ne a te e ne a me ci viene in tasca nulla. Speriamo tutti che il nostro paese si riprenda poi che lo faccia Di Maio, Salvini o Pippo Baudo interessa poco. 

Tutti noi abbiamo una famiglia e qualcuno con figli e moglie che sono le nostre priorità. Poi il resto è un contorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2018)

*Emiliano (minoranza PD): "Si al governo M5S, dobbiamo appoggiarlo e controllarne il programma per renderlo di sinistra e non di destra"*


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La piccola e mediocre Italia si merita un governo di populisti che hanno basato la propria campagna elettorale sulla demonizzazione della vecchia classe dirigente ed offrendo, andando ben oltre i regalini propugnati a determinate categorie dai precedenti governi, un reddito assicurato per i fancazzisti (ammesso che la corte dei conti confermi il bene placido sulla farraginosa "raccolta fondi" del M5S).
> Nulla di nuovo, fu così col primo *Berlusconi*, lo starnazzante *Bossi*, il rottamatore *Renzi* e l'amante della Le Pen *Salvini*. Peccato che questi ultimi siano dei fanatici (o almeno tale è parte della sua base, per fortuna Di Maio non è come Di Battista), quindi non mi stupirei se cadessero dopo pochi mesi delegittimati da una condotta dissennata e da una gestione della spesa pubblica folle.



Ba bene dai fortuna che ci sono Bersani e Grasso..loro si che sono seri e hanno capito come si risolvono i problemi dell'Italia....ah no aspetta, non siamo più nel 1970, mi sa che hanno delle ricette un po démodé...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Emiliano (minoranza PD): "Si al governo M5S, dobbiamo appoggiarlo e controllarne il programma per renderlo di sinistra e non di destra"*



Il governo 5 stelle stampellato PD sarebbe il disastro definitivo...mi viene male...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Infatti no.
> Ma se hai votato chi ci affonda sei colpevole anche se gli altri non ti dicono "Vistohhh"



Ma io non capisco sto atteggiamento, manco io ho votato 5 stelle, ma dopo anni e anni di disastri è tanto incomprensibile se qualcuno ha voluto provare una cosa diversa?
Tanto mal che vada si torna a votare come sempre...

Invece è saggio andare avanti a premiare sempre chi te lo mette nel di dietro e ti prende anche in giro vero?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco sto atteggiamento, manco io ho votato 5 stelle, ma dopo anni e anni di disastri è tanto incomprensibile se qualcuno ha voluto provare una cosa diversa?
> Tanto mal che vada si torna a votare come sempre...
> 
> Invece è saggio andare avanti a premiare sempre chi te lo mette nel di dietro e ti prende anche in giro vero?



Guarda io pur odiando M5S e Lega mi auguro che collaborino e dimostrino che le loro idee sono migliorative. Mi va benissimo. 
Ma il rispetto dev'essere reciproco eh... bisogna capire che non tutti sono pronti al salto nel buio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco sto atteggiamento, manco io ho votato 5 stelle, ma dopo anni e anni di disastri è tanto incomprensibile se qualcuno ha voluto provare una cosa diversa?
> Tanto mal che vada si torna a votare come sempre...
> 
> Invece è saggio andare avanti a premiare sempre chi te lo mette nel di dietro e ti prende anche in giro vero?



esatto, almeno proviamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2018)

*Roberto Maroni sul Foglio: " M5s e Lega devono governare. Mettiamoli alla prova. Stay Tuned".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Guarda io pur odiando M5S e Lega mi auguro che collaborino e dimostrino che le loro idee sono migliorative. Mi va benissimo.
> Ma il rispetto dev'essere reciproco eh... bisogna capire che non tutti sono pronti al salto nel buio.



Io capisco chi ha degli interessi da difendere, ma alla luce di certo porcherie viste in questi anni la gente comune come fa a non sentire la necessità se non altro di punire certi soggetti?
Abbiamo visto uno come Berlusconi avere il coraggio a 82 anni di andare in giro a chiedere voti, ci rendiamo conto?
Poi vero, gli insulti agli elettori a volte sono stati troppo feroci..ma da ambo i lati (basta che pensi che chi vota a DX è 30 anni che si sente definire ignorante o ladro/evasore dalla sinistra)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Roberto Maroni sul Foglio: " M5s e Lega devono governare. Mettiamoli alla prova. Stay Tuned".*



Come suggerivo ieri, occhio a Maroni. Piace a Berlusconi, piace a Mattarella, è rimasto libero. Maroni presidente del consiglio + Lega e M5s secondo me non è una completa favola.

Questo "Stay Tuned"...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Roberto Maroni sul Foglio: " M5s e Lega devono governare. Mettiamoli alla prova. Stay Tuned".*



Apertura clamorosa, da parte di un pezzo da 90 della Lega...attenzione che se inizia a passare sta linea potrebbe anche capitare qualcosa di assurdo e inatteso....chissà cosa si sono detti ieri silvio e salvini


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come suggerivo ieri, occhio a Maroni. Piace a Berlusconi, piace a Mattarella, è rimasto libero. Maroni presidente del consiglio + Lega e M5s secondo me non è una completa favola.



No be dai se il 5S va al governo il premier lo indicano loro e di certo non sarebbe maroni


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ba bene dai fortuna che ci sono Bersani e Grasso..loro si che sono seri e hanno capito come si risolvono i problemi dell'Italia....ah no aspetta, non siamo più nel 1970, mi sa che hanno delle ricette un po démodé...



Che c'entrano questi 2 con i nomi che ho citato? Grasso poverino fa parte dell'unico Partito che detesto più della Lega (di Salvini) ed ho goduto come un riccio per il loro tonfo.
Bersani è nato con le ragnatele addosso, candidarlo anni fa affossò definitivamente il PD, fu peggio di Ochetto ai tempi del primo Berlusca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No be dai se il 5S va al governo il premier lo indicano loro e di certo non sarebbe maroni



Premier o ministri, qualcosa devono pur dare.. potrebbe essere l'unica condizione imposta da Mattarella e Salvini per l'appoggio al governo (e dal nano sotto traccia..).


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Premier o ministri, qualcosa devono pur dare.. potrebbe essere l'unica condizione imposta da Mattarella e Salvini per l'appoggio al governo (e dal nano sotto traccia..).



Non credo sia una condizione ricevibile..al massimo una figura super partes, non un pezzo grosso del CDX


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che c'entrano questi 2 con i nomi che ho citato? Grasso poverino fa parte dell'unico Partito che detesto più della Lega (di Salvini) ed ho goduto come un riccio per il loro tonfo.
> Bersani è nato con le ragnatele addosso, candidarlo anni fa affossò definitivamente il PD, fu peggio di Ochetto ai tempi del primo Berlusca.



Erano gli unici che non avevi citato...a sto punto mi chiedo se hai votato (spero non robe tipo casapound/potere al popolo e altri in cerca solo di poltrone)


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> alcuni elettori dopo aver visto il modo imbarazzante in cui era ridotto hanno deciso di non votarlo più


Che poi i tempi in cui era veniva considerato in formissima e in piena lucidità mentale erano i tempi del contratto con gli italiani da Vespa (!)



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> se la destra avesse fatto la destra e la sinistra avesse fatto la sinistra, il M5S non sarebbe mai nato


Ti sei risposto da solo: la destra non ha mai fatto la destra e la sx uguale. Se la sinistra è napolitano e la boschi e la destra berlusconi allora lunga vita al M5S per i prossiimi cent anni


patriots88 ha scritto:


> comunque un governo 5stelle durerebbe 3 mesi.
> non sono capaci a governare una città, figuriamoci un paese.


Invece alemanno e marino dimostrarono saggezza, lungimiranza e un talento puro nell'amministrare una città.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Marzo 2018)

*Salvini: il Centrodestra andrà con un'unica delegazione da Mattarella. Pronti ad accogliere la sinistra che guarda alla Lega*


----------



## Gekyn (6 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: il Centrodestra andrà con un'unica delegazione da Mattarella. Pronti ad accogliere la sinistra che guarda alla Lega*



Se la SX appoggia il CDX, alle prossime elezioni i Pentastellati avranno il 60% .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come suggerivo ieri, occhio a Maroni. Piace a Berlusconi, piace a Mattarella, è rimasto libero. Maroni presidente del consiglio + Lega e M5s secondo me non è una completa favola.
> 
> Questo "Stay Tuned"...


Non mi dispiacerebbe, sarebbe uno scenario meno peggiore di altri. Però i 5 stelle non accetterebbero mai di appoggiare qualcuno, al massimo di essere appoggiati e di certo non dalla Lega. Per me alla fine si tornerà a votare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se la SX appoggia il CDX, alle prossime elezioni i Pentastellati avranno il 60% .


Ci manca soltanto il super inciucio cdx+csx pur di tagliare fuori dai giochi il Movimento


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se la SX appoggia il CDX, alle prossime elezioni i Pentastellati avranno il 60% .


Sarebbe un disastro sotto tutti i punti di vista Lega + PD.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

Se il PD appoggia la Forza Italia per andare al governo penso che alle prossime elezioni il Movimento sfonderà GIUSTAMENTE quota 50%. 

E in quella legislatura voglio un epurazione completa.


----------



## evangel33 (6 Marzo 2018)

Il governo sarà retto da Cdx e M5S. Tutte le altre storielle che vogliono una o l'altra parte appoggiata dal PD sono campate per aria. Renzi mi pare sia stato chiaro sia prima che dopo il voto sugli inciuci e tutto il PD è con lui (Franceschini che pareva fosse uno di quelli che voleva appoggiare il Movimento ha appena detto che il PD sarà all'opposizione).

Perciò si può fantasticare solo su come un governo retto da Cdx e M5S possa reggersi. Maroni? Governo tecnico? Bo.

Ah, poi bisogna anche andare a spiegarlo agli elettori che hai fatto l'inciucio mentre in campagna elettorale hai detto che non l'avresti mai fatto...


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Emiliano (minoranza PD): "Si al governo M5S, dobbiamo appoggiarlo e controllarne il programma per renderlo di sinistra e non di destra"*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Roberto Maroni sul Foglio: " M5s e Lega devono governare. Mettiamoli alla prova. Stay Tuned".*





Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: il Centrodestra andrà con un'unica delegazione da Mattarella. Pronti ad accogliere la sinistra che guarda alla Lega*




.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il PD appoggia la Forza Italia per andare al governo penso che alle prossime elezioni il Movimento sfonderà GIUSTAMENTE quota 50%.
> 
> E in quella legislatura voglio un epurazione completa.


PD + CDX = M5S + PD = Vergogna.


----------



## Zenos (6 Marzo 2018)

Ma credete davvero che permetteranno al movimento anticasta di governare? arriveranno a qualsiasi inciucio pdpdl e se proprio non dovessero mettersi d'accordo ci penserà Mattarella con un governo tecnico.
I 5S potranno solo vantarsi di essere il 1 partito in Italia ma non avranno mai i numeri per governare con questa legge elettorale.


----------



## Victorss (6 Marzo 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma credete davvero che permetteranno al movimento anticasta di governare? arriveranno a qualsiasi inciucio pdpdl e se proprio non dovessero mettersi d'accordo ci penserà Mattarella con un governo tecnico.
> I 5S potranno solo vantarsi di essere il 1 partito in Italia ma non avranno mai i numeri per governare con questa legge elettorale.


Esattamente, alla fine il centro destra verrà appoggiato da ciò che ne rimane del PD e del centro sinistra. Otterranno la tanto agognata maggioranza e governeranno ancora per qualche anno. 
Ed alle prossime elezioni il movimento 5stelle prenderà il 45/50%.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Marzo 2018)

Onestamente non riesco a capire perchè il PD dovrebbe appoggiare i 5 stelle o la Lega. Sono stati i cittadini a voler mandare il pd all'opposizione, e lì è giusto che stia. Sia 5 stelle che Lega hanno un programma diametralmente opposto a quello del Pd, non vedo quali convergenze ci possano essere. L'unica possibilità è quella di un governo 5 stelle-lega, non ci sono altre ipotesi possibili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: il Centrodestra andrà con un'unica delegazione da Mattarella. Pronti ad accogliere la sinistra che guarda alla Lega*



MAh..la SX che guarda ad un governo dove Berlusca è ancora importante?


----------



## neoxes (6 Marzo 2018)

Chiunque si allei col m5s decreta automanticamente la propria morte politica e la loro vittoria alle prossime elezioni


----------



## Zenos (6 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> MAh..la SX che guarda ad un governo dove Berlusca è ancora importante?



Davvero vi meravigliate di questa ipotesi?eppure il famoso patto del Nazareno non è poi così remoto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Chiunque si allei col m5s decreta automanticamente la propria morte politica e la loro vittoria alle prossime elezioni



e questo mi fa pensare perché non votarli subito ? 
5 anni credo che Italia non li ha se danno retta a Bruxelles 

speravano veramente che la sinistra o la destra potevano governare da soli? 
e che il M5S finisse come i giornalai e tv da strapazzo dicevano? 
cavolate del perdere consenso o addirittura scomparire ! 
in questi tempi non si da il voto alla leggere 
e un bel po mi infastidisce leggere che il voto è stato dato 
perché ci siamo spappolati il cervello oppure per il reddito 

che tra l'altro pure gli altri promettevano un sostegno alle famiglie 
solo che cambiavano il nome.. come fatto per altre cose copiate dal movimento.
il + ridicolo come sempre il bis degli 80 euro di renzi.

cmq da come ragionate se è vero... 
il vero vincitore rimane il gruppo di Di Maio 
visto che non esistono scappatoie (x fortuna)


----------



## neoxes (6 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e questo mi fa pensare perché non votarli subito ?
> 5 anni credo che Italia non li ha se danno retta a Bruxelles
> 
> speravano veramente che la sinistra o la destra potevano governare da soli?
> ...



Piuttosto che votare 5stelle burcio la tessera elettorale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che votare 5stelle burcio la tessera elettorale



quindi alla prossima rivoterai per avere lo stesso esito!? 
oppure credi che basta cambiare un Berlusconi o Renzi per alzare la quota dei voti?
che poi Renzi per me rimane se si ritorna al voto..

e rimarrei stupido che i lettori del PD li votassero 
visto l'esito finale di questa elezione XD


----------



## neoxes (6 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quindi alla prossima rivoterai per avere lo stesso esito!?
> oppure credi che basta cambiare un Berlusconi o Renzi per alzare la quota dei voti?
> che poi Renzi per me rimane se si ritorna al voto..
> 
> ...



Ovviamente, voto per ideologia, non per convenienza. Non voto per un partito di quel tipo e con quei rappresentanti.
Vorrei anche io un rinnovamento di destra e sinistra, con un repulisti generale, ma non per questo voto il partito della follia.
Come se un marito cornuto si tagliasse i testicoli per fare un dispetto alla moglie, è assurdo


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2018)

Secondo me la cosa migliore per i 5s sarebbe quella di dare un appoggio esterno ad un governo di cdx a guida Salvini. Manterrebbero il loro stile antisistema per via del sostegno ad uno come salvini, e soprattutto diventerebbero fondamentali per la stabilità del governo: o ci sono loro o salta tutto su qualsiasi tema

Anche se il sogno sarebbe un inciucio galattico m5s-sinistra, giusto per vedere le facce degli elettori grillini, e vedendo le prime mosse non pare così remota come possibilità


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Davvero vi meravigliate di questa ipotesi?eppure il famoso patto del Nazareno non è poi così remoto.



Si ma li era un patto nano/renzi che è un po' diverso da immaginare una sx che sostiene un governo berlusconi/lega..


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Marzo 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma credete davvero che permetteranno al movimento anticasta di governare? arriveranno a qualsiasi inciucio pdpdl e se proprio non dovessero mettersi d'accordo ci penserà Mattarella con un governo tecnico.
> I 5S potranno solo vantarsi di essere il 1 partito in Italia ma non avranno mai i numeri per governare con questa legge elettorale.


Questo è il vero rischio per l'Italia. Si possono fare tutti i calcoli del mondo, ma bisogna farli partendo dalla consapevolezza che di qualunque partito parliamo, questo è più disposto rispetto al 5stelle a inciuciare pur di fare governo, non a caso la recente notizia 



Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: il Centrodestra andrà con un'unica delegazione da Mattarella. Pronti ad accogliere la sinistra che guarda alla Lega*



Lo ripeto, sarebbe bastata qualche notizia sull'immigrato di turno in meno e Salvini avrebbe avuto pochi argomenti, la gente meno paura e pregiudizio e più ragionamento, e il M5S avrebbe potuto battere l'intero centrodestra.

Il fatto confortante, come dice superlollo, è che sarebbe assurdo relegare a semplice partito d'opposizione il primo partito in Italia che stacca la seconda di 14 punti percentuali.

E comunque ancora non mi è passato il disagio nel leggere che quasi 1 milione e mezzo di italiani hanno votato Fratelli d'italia.

A questo punto, quasi non so più se sperare che il M5S scenda al MINIMO compromesso necessario per non lasciare l'italia nelle paludose acque dei reduci di roma ladrona, immigrazione male principale del paese, la famiglia tradizionale in nome di una religione realmente sentita e vissuta dall'1% degli italiani, zero importanza a un università in ginocchio, salti di poltrone vecchio stile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

bhe io vedendo come siamo messi 
non penso siano dei geni quelli 
che c'hanno Governato finora in questi 25/30 anni 

e uso la parola FOLLI per quelli che 
hanno permesso di mettere nella costituzione 
il pareggio di bilancio.. visto che sono MILIARDI per 20 anni di tagli. quelli no.. quelli non sono folli eh.. ???


----------



## neoxes (6 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> bhe io vedendo come siamo messi
> non penso siano dei geni quelli
> che c'hanno Governato finora in questi 25/30 anni
> 
> ...



Novax, scie chimiche, reddito di cittadinanza, complottismo, ignoranza... Mi basta per definirli folli, sì


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Novax, scie chimiche, reddito di cittadinanza, complottismo, ignoranza... Mi basta per definirli folli, sì



e quelli che hanno messo il pareggio di bilancio no? 
non sono stati folli e irresponsabili ? 
gradirei sapere la tua risposta e non voglio cadere su questa scarsa provocazione.

che poi Berlusconi era quelli che diceva "i ristoranti e negozi sono pieni"
quando gli andavano a dire dove stavamo arrivando..
 per dire che la crisi non c'era !!! 

sappiamo alla fine che la verità viene fuori.. 
se poi si preferiscono buone bugie che cattive verità 
c'è qualcosa che non va


----------



## neoxes (6 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e quelli che hanno messo il pareggio di bilancio no?
> non sono stati folli e irresponsabili ?
> gradirei sapere la tua risposta e non voglio cadere su questa scarsa provocazione.
> 
> ...



Non sto provocando, non mi interessa minimamente provocare, sono semplici considerazioni che possono essere condivise o meno.
Che intendi dire sul pareggio di bilancio? Guarda che non sto difendendo destra o sinistra, eh


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non sto provocando, non mi interessa minimamente provocare, sono semplici considerazioni che possono essere condivise o meno.
> Che intendi dire sul pareggio di bilancio? Guarda che non sto difendendo destra o sinistra, eh



nella costituzione italiana e stato messo il pareggio di bilancio 
che ci obbliga appunto il pareggio di bilancio... 
vuol dire se ricordo bene 50 miliardi (tagli su tagli x 20 anni)


----------



## neoxes (6 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> nella costituzione italiana e stato messo il pareggio di bilancio
> che ci obbliga appunto il pareggio di bilancio...
> vuol dire se ricordo bene 50 miliardi (tagli su tagli x 20 anni)



Parli di Monti e del Fiscal Compact? Quindi? Che c'entra con quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Parli di Monti e del Fiscal Compact? Quindi? Che c'entra con quello che ho scritto?



Questa riforma costituzionale attua un impegno assunto dal IV Governo Berlusconi e concretizzato dall’esecutivo di Mario Monti. Il fine è quello di rassicurare i mercati sulla credibilità del nostro Paese

non diamo tutta la colpa a Monti quando si vota in parlamento..
sono stati dei folli a permettere sto schifo

ecco cosa c'entra
chissà se Salvini si ricorda di questo dettaglio
o chiunque salga al Governo.. se ci riescono 
la vedo difficile


----------



## neoxes (6 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questa riforma costituzionale attua un impegno assunto dal IV Governo Berlusconi e concretizzato dall’esecutivo di Mario Monti. Il fine è quello di rassicurare i mercati sulla credibilità del nostro Paese
> 
> non diamo tutta la colpa a Monti quando si vota in parlamento..
> sono stati dei folli a permettere sto schifo
> ...



Sì, ma io mica sostengo Salvini e Berlusconi...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

era un modo per dire che pure questa Sinistra e questa Destra sono folli ed sono sempre stati al Potere 
guarda che sono sempre loro eh.. non cambiano mica a parte 3/4 persone per partito


----------

